# Nace un nuevo proyecto político...



## luk_87 (25 Sep 2021)

*Nace Fuerza Cívica.*

El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
​








Somos un partido fundado en el 2021 en Vigo, como protesta por la gestión del "covid19". Lejos de una ideología tradicional, abogamos por integrar "las mejores ideas de la derecha como de la izquierda dentro de un prisma de eficiencia económica propiciada por el libre mercado y con el estado por bandera"

Nos definimos como una regeneración democrática ante el fallido 15M y pretendemos redefinir la política española haciendo hincapié en el ciudadano y no en la virtud de la clase política.

Actualmente estamos constituidos como un partido de ámbito nacional con el objetivo de presentarnos a las Elecciones Generales, teniendo presencia en todas las provincias mediante grupos de trabajo y comités, pero sin intenciones de presentarnos en elecciones autonómicas al considerar que no cumplen una función básica de apoyo a la ciudadanía.

Surgimos en internet, con presencia y participación en diversos foros, portales y canales online, sin contar con financiación externa.

=== Ideario ===​
Compartimos ciertos principios con el socioliberalismo, pero con claras diferencias en varios aspectos. Reconocemos el libre mercado como el mejor regulador de la economía pero sin perder de vista las ineficiencias que se puedan producir debido a monopolios u oligopolios. Así mismo, pedimos el control estatal de servicios básicos como la sanidad y educación.
Somos conservadores en cuanto a la inmigración y el multiculturalismo, creemos que "los choques culturales crean más problemas sociales que los que resuelven. En cuanto al estado abogamos por reducir su tamaño, aumentar su eficiencia reduciendo duplicidades, y la flexibilización del personal funcionario.

Así es este proyecto, esperamos que sea de vuestro agrado.


​


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (25 Sep 2021)

Demasiado bonito para llegar a tener poder


----------



## Felson (25 Sep 2021)

Después de tantas decepciones ya no creo en partidos políticos en los que haya seres humanos, mucho menos en los que digan que van a hacer sin ver que lo hacen por anticipado. Para dictadores cada cuatro años, casi prefiero uno para poder acordarme de todos sus muertos, si fuera necesario.


----------



## Covaleda (25 Sep 2021)

Estas cosillas cíclicas que nacen siempre que hay riesgo de ruptura...ay, taaaaan visto.
En fin. Dos minutos de mi tiempo perdidos.


----------



## xicomalo (25 Sep 2021)

el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Sep 2021)

Partido socioliberal para la burguesía propietaria, ya tenemos 2, MPy Cs.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Sep 2021)

El covid nos ha hecho ver que todos trabajan para el mismo amo , todos son lo mismo y estan ahi para que el plan funcione, y de momento les va de lujo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reconvertido (26 Sep 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo eran estos de las acampadas?
Ah sí, DRY, Democracia Real Ya.
Es un intento de DRY 2.0, usando mismas tácticas de shock, (shock de impacto no de trauma estilo MK-ultra):
Somos así aceptadnos ya ya ya que somos los güenos güenos Y JUSTOS y que somos apolíticos a pesar de tener un ideario calcado a Podememas Unidas.

Que alguien los investigue a ver si detrás de estos está la misma gente que detrás de DRY.


----------



## Burrocracia (26 Sep 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Es lo que proponían todos los progreso e izquierdistas hasta hace 2 días como solución mágica , ir a cagar hipócritas


----------



## Frysby (26 Sep 2021)

A Maduro le sobra la pasta. Ya han amortizado podemos


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Sep 2021)

- Quiero una ley de responsabilidades políticas (Si suena a Franquismo pero es lo que hace falta), QUE LOS POLITICOS QUE GESTIONEN MAL AUNQUE NO HAYAN COMETIDO DELITOS, QUE NO SE VAYAN DE ROSITAS ¡¡COÑO!!
- Quiero una comisión nacional de investigación sobre el COVID, su gestión, la histeria colectiva sembrada adrede que ha destrozado a la sociedad, los pagos a medios etc, con pelos y señales, con nombres y apellidos, judicializada y llevados ante el juez todos los implicados.
- Quiero un blindaje de los derechos fundamentales y las libertades públicas, que ningun Cacique o subcacique local pueda gestionarlo según lo que le venga en gana a él o a su putita o putito consejero/a de lo que sea.
- Quiero un organo consultivo a nivel nacional compuesto por especialistas de los mejores centros de España que se convocará para situaciones de emergencia, que asesorán ante medidas extraordinarias ante grandes emergencias de todo tipo.
Deberán ofrecer este servicio OBLIGATORIAMENTE AL PAIS (Catedráticos, Doctores y/o especialistas en), con caracter GRATUITO (no cobrarán nada) y deberán responder periodicamente ante un tribunal de cuentas para controlar su patrimonio y que no son comprados sus dictámenes. Únicamente recibirán como compensación económica, la parte proporcional de su sueldo correspondiente al tiempo que trabajen para las distintas labores de asesoramiento.
- Quiero una revisión del modelo autonómico, auditoria de arriba a abajo, Comunidad autonoma que no tenga viabilidad autonómica, se la suspende, se suprime su gobierno, cargos y todos los chupòpteros del sistema y se pone un gestor. Se dejan sus chorraditas "nacionalistas y de identidad" fiestas y mamarrachadas similares, para que el populacho no se queje, pero se les dice claramente: O AUTONOMIA O RUINA.
- Quiero que el objetivo a medio-largo plazo sea la supresión de autonomias, cáncer económico de este pais....

Se me ocurren tantas cosas...


¿Lo poneis en vuestro "programa"? ¿No verdad?
Pues nada, que no me la colais.... otro protopartido pendenciero del R78 al basurero.


----------



## SPQR (26 Sep 2021)

> Impulsaremos los pagos con tarjeta para una menor dependencia de los pagos en efectivo...



AL IGNORE. Hijo de pvta.


----------



## luminiscente (26 Sep 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> dejamos de responder MPs por FC



Es un partido serio, que no responden MP por FC.
Menudo subnormal.
Venga vete a tomar por culo, gilipollas.


----------



## Lábaro (26 Sep 2021)

Un programa lleno de ambigüedades demagogicas y regala oídos,un nombre populista pegadizo,cero propuestas para regenerar la podrida partitocracia y mucho deseo de pillar mamandurria publica para seguir prometiendo hasta que la vas metiendo...

No gracias,para eso ya tenemos al original PPSOE y sus "marcas blancas" de VOX y Podemos...


----------



## ENRABATOR (26 Sep 2021)

Lo de intentar un acuerdo con Portugal y el mundo Hispano suena bien
Otra cosa, lo de los programas politicos vinculantes es algo que apoyo al 100%


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Sep 2021)

Otro partido "socialdemócrata" (progre) más y vomito.

Ese PDF de mierda lo hizo un gordo en su casa que juega a soñar que monta un partido y crea un país próspero y feliz.

Infantiloide. No merece ni un segundo de atención.


----------



## cinamomo (27 Sep 2021)

Que no nacimos ayer.
Huelgan más comentarios.


----------



## Hermenauta (27 Sep 2021)

Muy blanditos y con propuestas de solo la puntita.
Este pais necesita un cambio radical y no andarse con tibiezas.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Sep 2021)

es como un partido político vaporwave


----------



## Hermericus (27 Sep 2021)

Huele a CIS que apesta.


----------



## wintermute81 (27 Sep 2021)

Up Up que vais a llegar muy alto vividores.


----------



## luk_87 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Charlie_69 (28 Sep 2021)

No se favorecerá ningún grupo en favor de otro_, osea no hay _grupo español ni cultura y tradiciones españolas, y desde luego el gobierno de España priorizara los intereses de ese grupo, ps nada cierra al salir


----------



## luk_87 (28 Sep 2021)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> No se favorecerá ningún grupo en favor de otro_, osea no hay _grupo español ni cultura y tradiciones españolas, y desde luego el gobierno de España priorizara los intereses de ese grupo, ps nada cierra al salir



Lo has entendido mal. Se refiere a colectivos de ciudadanos, ejemplo, hombres, mujeres, diferentes regiones, etc. Estás sacando el punto del ideario de contexto.


----------



## Barruno (28 Sep 2021)

De invasion e inmigracion de que pie cojean éstos?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Irradiador_de_covid (28 Sep 2021)

Con esa puta mierda de nombre no le va a votar ni su p madre. Además, la gente vota a las personas, no al partido.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Sep 2021)

DEFENSA APOYO .......
quien da mas ?


----------



## Llorón (28 Sep 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Ya que Abalos se gasta nuestro dinero en prostitutas al menos que pague el IVA.


----------



## alrse (29 Sep 2021)

No proponen prioridad nacional ante un puesto de trabajo y subidas de impuestos a los que contraten foráneos, es un partido apátrida mas, porque no dice como van a repatriar a los inmigrantes, ni que medidas van a tomar para hacerlo.


----------



## alrse (29 Sep 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> De invasion e inmigracion de que pie cojean éstos?



Dicen que expulsión, aunque queda mejor repatriación de los inmigrantes sin papeles y que sea imposible desde la ilegalidad conseguir la legalidad, nada de paga en 3 años a los nacionalizados,etc.
No obstante no dice nada de retirada de nacionalidades con países que no tienen reciprocidad de nacionalidad con España, como el caso marroquí, que no te da la nacionalidad marroquí ni casándote con una mora o teniendo hijos con ella.

Lo veo poco serio y nada creíble.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Sep 2021)

Hay un errata en el panfleto. En realidad se llama Fuerza Cínica.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (1 Oct 2021)

" Impulsaremos los pagos con tarjeta..."

Hasta ahí he leído.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Oct 2021)

En medio de una plandemia y a las puertas de otro crack del 29/conflicto mundial, un grupo de comedoritos progremitas nos presentan su chiringuito socialista, para "mejorar" el R78 y con un referéndum sobre... monarquía y republica. 

El director de campaña tiene que ser Iván redondo


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Oct 2021)

Me encanta lo de lo políticamente correcto en cuestión de izquierdas y derechas , por no tener ideología de derechas ni de izquierdas como entiendo y comparó lo de ser más de derechas que de izquierdas en cuanto de diferencia y porque?
En fin, para mi demasiado azúcar , muy poca sal y muy poco picante , además en lo de follar cada día a cuenta del estado no lo he leído y la verdad para hacer lo mismo ya estoy contento y satisfecho con lo que dispongo.
Anda que?.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2021)

Pues al contrario que la mayoría de perros furiosos del foro...

Yo no lo veo tan mal.

Cuantas más opciones donde escoger, mejor para el consumidor.

(por mis partes, seguiré haciendo voto nulo, pero me parece bien que haya más alternativas a las clásicas).


----------



## luk_87 (5 Oct 2021)

up


----------



## anonimo123 (5 Oct 2021)

Me recuerda al partido del pequeño nicolás









El pequeño Nicolás y su Influencia Joven: "Legalizaría la marihuana"


El mediático personaje explica a ElPlural.com cúales son las bases de su partido paras la elecciones europeas del próximo 26 de mayo




www.elplural.com













El 'pequeño Nicolás' se presenta a las europeas con un partido "sin ideología pero con ideas"


Encabeza la lista de Influencia Joven, un partido "apolítico" que busca "empoderar a la juventud"




www.infolibre.es


----------



## anonimo123 (5 Oct 2021)

Como han dicho en un comentario anterior estamos en una época muy convulsa en la que este tipo de partidos R78 no suelen triunfar. Además la democracia nunca ha funcionado en España, al 99% de españoles no les preocupa hacer de España una nación mejor sino esquilmar al de al lado.

El objetivo de un partido político en la España actual debería ser aglutinar la disidencia, no para ganar las elecciones, sino para organizarse porque la organización de la disidencia es el éxito de ésta. Si 10000 o 100000 personas reman en una misma dirección, al final eso acaba influyendo en la sociedad, por lo menos en la sociedad que merece la pena.


----------



## Lábaro (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Eremita (5 Oct 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



el 10° punto lo de desalojar a los okupas en 24 horas, o sea un partido para no guarros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2021)

*EL PARTIDO SINDROMICO DEL PROGREOS ESPAÑOL*


----------



## fluffy (7 Oct 2021)

En el punto 5° me ha dado ganas de dejar de leer. Al llegar al punto n°8 definitivamente he dejado de hacerlo.


----------



## Alan__ (7 Oct 2021)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> - Quiero una ley de responsabilidades políticas (Si suena a Franquismo pero es lo que hace falta), QUE LOS POLITICOS QUE GESTIONEN MAL AUNQUE NO HAYAN COMETIDO DELITOS, QUE NO SE VAYAN DE ROSITAS ¡¡COÑO!!
> - Quiero una comisión nacional de investigación sobre el COVID, su gestión, la histeria colectiva sembrada adrede que ha destrozado a la sociedad, los pagos a medios etc, con pelos y señales, con nombres y apellidos, judicializada y llevados ante el juez todos los implicados.
> - Quiero un blindaje de los derechos fundamentales y las libertades públicas, que ningun Cacique o subcacique local pueda gestionarlo según lo que le venga en gana a él o a su putita o putito consejero/a de lo que sea.
> - Quiero un organo consultivo a nivel nacional compuesto por especialistas de los mejores centros de España que se convocará para situaciones de emergencia, que asesorán ante medidas extraordinarias ante grandes emergencias de todo tipo.
> ...



Lo que no es viable es el estado central que es uba ruina. Supresion de todos los impuestos controlados por madrid y liberad total para que cada autonomia tenga subirpf, iva, is, etc...

Eso si es liberalismo y no un cacique en madrid rojo o azul.


----------



## asakopako (8 Oct 2021)

Decía ahora no me acuerdo quien, que si no quieres que algo se solucione crea una comisión.

Si quieres que un problema no se resuelva crea un partido político.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Oct 2021)

Los va a votar su puta madre.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (8 Oct 2021)

pero con cuántas marcas blancas se van a presentar los putos globalistas follamoros y progres???

VOX a muerte hostias.... si el grano en el culo para todos es VOX es entonces a VOX a quien hay que votar a saco si han olvidado al PP y centran sus iras en VOX, a VOX hay que votar

VOX VOX VOX


----------



## luk_87 (8 Oct 2021)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> pero con cuántas marcas blancas se van a presentar los putos globalistas follamoros y progres???
> 
> VOX a muerte hostias.... si el grano en el culo para todos es VOX es entonces a VOX a quien hay que votar a saco si han olvidado al PP y centran sus iras en VOX, a VOX hay que votar
> 
> VOX VOX VOX



Entiendo que respondes sin leer nada. Gracias por el upeo!


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Oct 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Así tú madre se puede sacar un sobresueldo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Planeta Langostini (9 Oct 2021)

Fuerza cívica, me suena a Francia, ilustración, guillotinas, bolcheviques, bando rojo, checas ... ¿no hay ya demasiada oferta de partidos de este tipo?


----------



## luk_87 (9 Oct 2021)

Mira que cansas con el spam @ciberecovero

Crea un nuevo tema, pero deja de molestar en este.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Oct 2021)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> pero con cuántas marcas blancas se van a presentar los putos globalistas follamoros y progres???
> 
> VOX a muerte hostias.... si el grano en el culo para todos es VOX es entonces a VOX a quien hay que votar a saco si han olvidado al PP y centran sus iras en VOX, a VOX hay que votar
> 
> VOX VOX VOX



Podemos ya ha dejado de existir, y muchos allí se han quedado sin chaletazo de 1M de euros...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Oct 2021)

OBEY
GUARROS




























Encontrado Grafeno en la "vacuna" Proquad para niños de 9 meses a 3 años


Un doctor colaborador de La Quinta Columna ha analizado al microscopio la vacuna Proquad, administrada a niños de entre 9 meses y 3 años en el calendario vacunal "normal", y ha encontrado Grafeno. Para estar seguro, ha analizado también una solución acuosa de óxido de Grafeno y los ha comparado...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## Larata (10 Oct 2021)

Basura proteccionista que va de liberal y termina cayendo de pleno en errores socialistas. Un ciudadanos pero menos serio.


----------



## Manero empaque (11 Oct 2021)

Me cago en la puta pero ¿cuántas tribus fachas hay en este puto país?


----------



## Lester_33 (11 Oct 2021)

_*... *_*Compartimos ciertos principios con el* *socioliberalismo*_* ...*_

No es necesario leer mucho más.


----------



## skan (13 Oct 2021)

Es prioritario:
- la expulsión inmediata de los okupas.
- las competencias en educación y seguridad deben volver a ser del estado.
- La lengua vehicular para la escolarización y la principal en los organismos públicos será el español en todas las CCAA.


----------



## luk_87 (14 Oct 2021)

skan dijo:


> Es prioritario:
> - la expulsión inmediata de los okupas.
> - las competencias en educación y seguridad deben volver a ser del estado.
> - La lengua vehicular para la escolarización y la principal en los organismos públicos será el español en todas las CCAA.



- Llevamos las 3 cuestiones que nos planteas en el ideario. Pronto en nuestra web , fuerzacivica.es podrás hacer un test de afinidad a ver cuantas cuestiones compartes con nuestro partido


----------



## невежда (14 Oct 2021)

Montar un partido político es de los mejores negocios , si llegas al congreso con solo 7 años cotizando ya tienes derecho a cobrar en la jubilación el máximo. En ningún trabajo se consigue eso. Dudo que estos nuevos lo vayan a quitar , al contrario para eso montan el partido. A vivir y a follar como todos los políticos.


----------



## luk_87 (14 Oct 2021)

невежда dijo:


> Montar un partido político es de los mejores negocios , si llegas al congreso con solo 7 años cotizando ya tienes derecho a cobrar en la jubilación el máximo. En ningún trabajo se consigue eso. Dudo que estos nuevos lo vayan a quitar , al contrario para eso montan el partido. A vivir y a follar como todos los políticos.



A ver de que vale esa pensión en un país que a este paso en poco años se parecerá más a Venezuela que a Europa. Nuestro proyecto nació de la necesidad de mejorar el país, no es un negocio para ganar dinero. Lo que comentas es un disparate, pero en general, que un político cobre por su labor es totalmente licito y normal.


----------



## невежда (14 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> A ver de que vale esa pensión en un país que a este paso en poco años se parecerá más a Venezuela que a Europa. Nuestro proyecto nació de la necesidad de mejorar el país, no es un negocio para ganar dinero. Lo que comentas es un disparate, pero en general, que un político cobre por su labor es totalmente licito y normal.



Han aumentado a 37 años las condiciones para cobrar la pensión. Ellos solo necesitan 7 y cobran la máxima, totalmente legal. Absentismo laboral en las sesiones plenarias, no pasa nada. Coches oficiales. Impago de multas. Telefonía gratis. Viajes en primera clase. En resumen viven al margen de los ciudadanos pero de nuestros recursos. Toda una casta. 
Entiendo perfectamente porque quieres entrar en política y es perfectamente legal y normal como bien dices. TODOS , absolutamente todos dicen lo mismo que tú, que quieren mejorar el país, por supuesto, como no. Totalmente lícito. Todo el mundo quiere entrar en política no paran de salir nuevas siglas, normal. ¿Donde encuentras un trabajo con esos privilegios?


----------



## luk_87 (14 Oct 2021)

невежда dijo:


> Han aumentado a 37 años las condiciones para cobrar la pensión. Ellos solo necesitan 7 y cobran la máxima, totalmente legal. Absentismo laboral en las sesiones plenarias, no pasa nada. Coches oficiales. Impago de multas. Telefonía gratis. Viajes en primera clase. En resumen viven al margen de los ciudadanos pero de nuestros recursos. Toda una casta.
> Entiendo perfectamente porque quieres entrar en política y es perfectamente legal y normal como bien dices. TODOS , absolutamente todos dicen lo mismo que tú, que quieren mejorar el país, por supuesto, como no. Totalmente lícito. Todo el mundo quiere entrar en política no paran de salir nuevas siglas, normal. ¿Donde encuentras un trabajo con esos privilegios?



Tienes razón y te entiendo perfectamente, pero un día vendrá alguien ( el tiempo te dirá si somos nosotros ) que gestione diferente. El 100% de los políticos no son unos impresentables, pero por desgracia el porcentaje se le acerca.


----------



## невежда (14 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Tienes razón y te entiendo perfectamente, pero un día vendrá alguien ( el tiempo te dirá si somos nosotros ) que gestione diferente. El 100% de los políticos no son unos impresentables, pero por desgracia el porcentaje se le acerca.



Empieza por explicarnos porqué se supone que vosotros sois mejores que todos los que hay. Si entráis haréis lo que todos, crearnos más problemas que habrá que solucionar con el dinero de los remeros. Todos dicen el mismo rollo que ellos gestionan mejor y diferente. Puta casta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Oct 2021)

Esto es como el fútbol pero con grupos iranies 

Tantos grupos iranies hay para estar financiando a tanto partido?


----------



## Santolin (15 Oct 2021)

Necesitamos un partido tecnocrata nacionalista con un líder fuerte, déjate de mariconadas


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esto es como el fútbol pero con grupos iranies
> 
> Tantos grupos iranies hay para estar financiando a tanto partido?



Por suerte nosotros no tenemos esa financiación, es más, no tenemos ninguna. La forma que tenemos de dar a conocer nuestro proyecto es internet, gratis, y casi igual de efectivo


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

Santolin dijo:


> Necesitamos un partido tecnocrata nacionalista con un líder fuerte, déjate de mariconadas



Te recomiendo que en unas semanas ( la estamos terminando ) te pases por nuestra web: fuerzacivica.es


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

невежда dijo:


> Empieza por explicarnos porqué se supone que vosotros sois mejores que todos los que hay. Si entráis haréis lo que todos, crearnos más problemas que habrá que solucionar con el dinero de los remeros. Todos dicen el mismo rollo que ellos gestionan mejor y diferente. Puta casta.



Eso el tiempo lo dirá, lo que te diga no te lo creerás, con razón después de todo lo visto hasta ahora. Nos han engañado tantas veces que es normal que pienses así. En todo caso alguno gobernará, intenta que sea el adecuado.


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Oct 2021)

Aborto, eutanasia y putas, que se fundan con la pesoe o con la pepé y no hagan perder el tiempo al nicho de paguiteros que les votaría.


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Aborto, eutanasia y putas, que se fundan con la pesoe o con la pepé y no hagan perder el tiempo al nicho de paguiteros que les votaría.



Muchos que estaban en contra del aborto en otras décadas llevaban a su hija a otros países.... En cuanto a la eutanasia... ¿Verías bien obligar a Ramón Sampedro a vivir en una cama el resto de su vida?

Prostitución, ¿que es mejor, que paguen impuestos y tengan una seguridad social, sanidad etc... o que sigan en la clandestinidad?


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Muchos que estaban en contra del aborto en otras décadas llevaban a su hija a otros países.... En cuanto a la eutanasia... ¿Verías bien obligar a Ramón Sampedro a vivir en una cama el resto de su vida?
> 
> Prostitución, ¿que es mejor, que paguen impuestos y tengan una seguridad social, sanidad etc... o que sigan en la clandestinidad?



Prefiero partidos que distingan el bien del mal.


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Prefiero partidos que distingan el bien del mal.



Dime en el caso concreto de la Eutanasia. Que distingues como bien o mal. Un tetrapléjico encamado para siempre al que se le prohíbe la eutanasia voluntaria, o permitírsela.

Aparentemente el bien es intentar que se cure... pero, si es imposible? entonces, debe vivir un tormento año tras año?

O lo ves con una visión religiosa? Nosotros estamos al margen de la religión, pretendemos el bien, la ética. Hacemos política desde la ética, y nuestra ideología es el sentido común.


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Dime en el caso concreto de la Eutanasia. Que distingues como bien o mal. Un tetrapléjico encamado para siempre al que se le prohíbe la eutanasia voluntaria, o permitírsela.



Son casos de los que hacen la conveniente película, abren la ventana de Overton a la borregada, y empiezan a normalizar matando (eso sí, "dignamente") a esos desgraciados de casos minoritarios y muy retorcidos pero al final acaban exterminando pacientes para liberar camas o porque algún genio decide que su vida no es digna.
Ahora justifica las demás lacras antes expuestas (aborto y putas)


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Son casos de los que hacen la conveniente película, abren la ventana de Overton a la borregada, y empiezan a normalizar matando (eso sí, "dignamente") a esos desgraciados de casos minoritarios y muy retorcidos pero al final acaban exterminando pacientes para liberar camas o porque algún genio decide que su vida no es digna.
> Ahora justifica las demás lacras antes expuestas (aborto y putas)



Es que nosotros queremos una eutanasia para esos casos minoritarios y retorcidos como tu comentas, no para liberar camas.

Por otro lado nosotros somos partidarios de la ley de plazos actual, las primeras semanas de vida, si una mujer interrumpe un embarazo ¿ que mal hace ? puede ser desde una violación a quedarse embarazada a una edad muy joven. Como digo, solo puede oponerse alguien desde una visión religiosa, no hay mal en esto.

Prostitución, hay dos opciones, prohibirla y que siga existiendo de forma ilegal, o legalizarla y que quienes la ejerzan paguen impuestos y tengan una contraprestación en forma de derechos, pensión, sanidad, etc. ¿ que es mejor para ti ? Para nosotros lo segundo.


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Por otro lado nosotros somos partidarios de la ley de plazos actual, las primeras semanas de vida, si una mujer interrumpe un embarazo ¿ que mal hace ? puede ser desde una violación a quedarse embarazada a una edad muy joven. Como digo, solo puede oponerse alguien desde una visión religiosa, no hay mal en esto.



¿religiosa? la Iglesia ha hecho más mal que bien opinando sobre hechos científicos, no es un mosquito con lo que se acaba, es un ser humano.
Aunque sea las primeras semanas y sea del tamaño de un garbanzo, sigue siendo una persona.
¿qué opina el partido de las vacunas?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Es que nosotros queremos una eutanasia para esos casos minoritarios y retorcidos como tu comentas, no para liberar camas.
> 
> Por otro lado nosotros somos partidarios de la ley de plazos actual, las primeras semanas de vida, si una mujer interrumpe un embarazo ¿ que mal hace ? puede ser desde una violación a quedarse embarazada a una edad muy joven. Como digo, solo puede oponerse alguien desde una visión religiosa, no hay mal en esto.
> 
> Prostitución, hay dos opciones, prohibirla y que siga existiendo de forma ilegal, o legalizarla y que quienes la ejerzan paguen impuestos y tengan una contraprestación en forma de derechos, pensión, sanidad, etc. ¿ que es mejor para ti ? Para nosotros lo segundo.



NO, sois partidarios del ABORTO y preguntar que mal hay en ello ya os define. 

Ahora dinos que pena le podríais a una mujer que aborta con una edad gestacional de 14 semanas más un día, obviamente fuera de plazo.

Vemos lo que da de sí vuestra retórica.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Por suerte nosotros no tenemos esa financiación, es más, no tenemos ninguna. La forma que tenemos de dar a conocer nuestro proyecto es internet, gratis, y casi igual de efectivo



La forma que tenéis de dar a conocer vuestro proyecto es hacer spam en foros, no? Pues ya me quedo más tranquilo 

Un tipo, que ni se presenta, ni sabemos quién es, que apenas tiene trayectoria en el foro, con cuenta 2021, dice que tiene la fórmula para resolver los problemas del país. Así nos va


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Oct 2021)

Joder, estoy repasando el hilo y es patético 

Por lo menos, Gamboa se ha creado una marca personal y da la cara

Vosotros, no decís ni quien sois, ni de qué mundo empresarial o político venís

Como sé yo, que respondiendo este hilo, no voy a acabar en la cárcel porque detrás de vuestras siglas esté una organización criminal?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Por suerte nosotros no tenemos esa financiación, es más, no tenemos ninguna. La forma que tenemos de dar a conocer nuestro proyecto es internet, gratis, y casi igual de efectivo



Pues sin financiación, ya podéis iros a hacer spam a infojobs, que sacareis más rédito que con el partido político


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> ¿religiosa? la Iglesia ha hecho más mal que bien opinando sobre hechos científicos, no es un mosquito con lo que se acaba, es un ser humano.
> Aunque sea las primeras semanas y sea del tamaño de un garbanzo, sigue siendo una persona.
> ¿qué opina el partido de las vacunas?



Totalmente a favor. No me digas que también crees que el covid y el volcán de la palma es una conspiración, y que no existen xD


----------



## EL BRAYAN (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...



La masonada haciendo de las suyas y financiando chiringuitos de mamarrachos. 
¿ Hay “miedito” a algún partido en concreto ?


----------



## luk_87 (15 Oct 2021)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> La masonada haciendo de las suyas y financiando chiringuitos de mamarrachos.
> ¿ Hay “miedito” a algún partido en concreto ?



Financiando? Si ves la financiación que tenemos te da la risa 

Actualmente nuestra financiación es cero hasta que activemos el sistema de afiliaciones.

Dime entonces si somos tan ricos porque no podemos tener sedes, ni publicidad web, banners… ¿?


----------



## EL BRAYAN (15 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Financiando? Si ves la financiación que tenemos te da la risa
> 
> Actualmente nuestra financiación es cero hasta que activemos el sistema de afiliaciones.
> 
> Dime entonces si somos tan ricos porque no podemos tener sedes, ni publicidad web, banners… ¿?



Acuérdate del 15 M y verás cómo va a acabar el tema.


----------



## Arthur69 (15 Oct 2021)

Enhorabuena por conservar la ilusión.
A mí me da que lo pensasteis cuando se os terminó la última temporada de "Borgen", la mejor serie que he visto durante la pandemia.
Suerte.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Oct 2021)

Menudo futuro político tenéis. Si no eres capaz de mantener una discusión medianamente seria y responder a un par de preguntas.

Vamos lo de siempre en España. Un par de listillos como Teruel Existe a la busqueda de incautos con 3 o 4 esloganes facilones a ver si pillan sueldo de diputado o paguita de por vida.

No pierdas el tiempo cantáis por soleares.


----------



## luk_87 (16 Oct 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Menudo futuro político tenéis. Si no eres capaz de mantener una discusión medianamente seria y responder a un par de preguntas.
> 
> Vamos lo de siempre en España. Un par de listillos como Teruel Existe a la busqueda de incautos con 3 o 4 esloganes facilones a ver si pillan sueldo de diputado o paguita de por vida.
> 
> No pierdas el tiempo cantáis por soleares.



Vamos a ver, tu piensas que si quisiéramos ganar dinero, tendríamos puntos tan polémicos como fomentar el dinero digital, unificar servicios actualmente en manos de las CCAA o intentar dar valor al inglés frente a lenguas regionales¿?

Este proyecto lo creamos para hacer desde política lo correcto, mi interés es que el sueldo del que tu hablas lo "pillemos" todos, tener mucha más industria, y mejorar el nivel de vida en el país. Llegar a un hospital y no tener que esperar 4 horas en urgencias...


----------



## bocadRillo (16 Oct 2021)

Los puntos 30 y 31 son una broma, no?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tu piensas que si quisiéramos ganar dinero, tendríamos puntos tan polémicos como fomentar el dinero digital, unificar servicios actualmente en manos de las CCAA o intentar dar valor al inglés frente a lenguas regionales¿?
> 
> Este proyecto lo creamos para hacer desde política lo correcto, mi interés es que el sueldo del que tu hablas lo "pillemos" todos, tener mucha más industria, y mejorar el nivel de vida en el país. Llegar a un hospital y no tener que esperar 4 horas en urgencias...



Ajam, solo que eso es un programa municipal. Al final es lo de siempre un subproducto del consenso sin abordar temas realmente arriesgados. Eso lo mismo te lo puede comprar el PSOE, que el PP, que sobre todo Ciudadanos, de hecho parecéis justamente eso, la enésima reedición del centrismo, centradito.

Pues nada ánimo, solo que lo vosotros vendéis ya está más que pasado. Sois como esas boutiques de pueblo que siguen vendiendo ropa de moda hace 2 o 3 años.


----------



## tracrium (16 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Llegar a un hospital y no tener que esperar 4 horas en urgencias...



Un hospital no es una cantina donde puedas ir cuando te salga de los huevos por cualquier chorrada. Es una falta de respeto hacia los pacientes graves y hacia los profesionales.

1. Si tienes que esperarte 4 horas, no estarás tan mal. Si estás jodido de verdad, no te preocupes, que te atienden a puerta gayola. 
2. No. El cirujano de guardia no se va a dejar una operación a medias para verte el grano en el culo porque hayas decidido que no aguantas más. 

Esas esperas son consecuencia de la falta de educación, civismo y sentido común de la mayoría de la población. Y no tiene cura más que el palo. 

Cuando hay algún evento deportivo relevante o es la sobremesa de un bonito día de playa, las urgencias se vacían y sólo van quienes están bien jodidos. Curioso, ¿verdad?


----------



## luk_87 (16 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Un hospital no es una cantina donde puedas ir cuando te salga de los huevos por cualquier chorrada. Es una falta de respeto hacia los pacientes graves y hacia los profesionales.
> 
> 1. Si tienes que esperarte 4 horas, no estarás tan mal. Si estás jodido de verdad, no te preocupes, que te atienden a puerta gayola.
> 2. No. El cirujano de guardia no se va a dejar una operación a medias para verte el grano en el culo porque hayas decidido que no aguantas más.
> ...



Ir por una fibrilación cardiaca y esperar un par de horas fibrilando según tu está bien. Que no hayas vivido casos así no implica que no existan, y podría contarte bastantes historias como esa. Despues de esa fibrilación esperar años para la cita con cardiología. Mamografias viejas que no ven nada y te derivan a resonancia. Pero bueno, la mayoría opinamos que la sanidad es MUY mejorable actualmente.

Unas listas de espera que son una vergüenza. Falta de personal, teléfonos de centros de salud que no se atienden, centros de salud cerrados, pueblos sin sanidad etc etc


----------



## tracrium (16 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Ir por una fibrilación cardiaca y esperar un par de horas fibrilando según tu está bien. Que no hayas vivido casos así no implica que no existan, y podría contarte bastantes historias como esa. Despues de esa fibrilación esperar años para la cita con cardiología. Mamografias viejas que no ven nada y te derivan a resonancia. Pero bueno, la mayoría opinamos que la sanidad es MUY mejorable actualmente.
> 
> Unas listas de espera que son una vergüenza.



Una fibrilación ventricular es un paro cardiaco y necesita reanimación inmediatamente. 
Una fibrilación auricular es un problema común y, si no produce inestabilidad hemodinámica, no es una emergencia. No es algo que haya que tratar ya mismo, a menos que te estés muriendo. De hecho mucha gente mayor está en fibrilacion auricular en su casa y no lo sabe hasta que de casualidad les hacen un ECG o de repente se notan palpitaciones.

De entre las prioridades de un cardiólogo, te aseguro que no está entre las primeras.

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luk_87 (16 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Ir por una fibrilación cardiaca y esperar un par de horas fibrilando según tu está bien. Que no hayas vivido casos así no implica que no existan, y podría contarte bastantes historias como esa. Despues de esa fibrilación esperar años para la cita concardiologia. Mamografias viejas que no ven nada y te derivan a resonancia. Pero bueno, la mayoría opinamos que la sanidad es MUY mejorable actualmente.





tracrium dijo:


> Una fibrilación ventricular es un paro cardiaco y necesita reanimación inmediatamente.
> Una fibrilación auricular es un problema común y, si no produce inestabilidad hemodinámica, no es una emergencia. No es algo que haya que tratar ya mismo, a menos que te estés muriendo. De hecho mucha gente mayor está en fibrilacion auricular en su casa y no lo sabe hasta que de casualidad les hacen un ECG o de repente se notan palpitaciones.
> 
> De entre las prioridades de un cardiólogo, te aseguro que no está entre las primeras.
> ...



La cardioversión debe ser rápida ( lee en internet ) 

¿ que opinas de la falta de pediatras y su retirada en centros de salud como ha ocurrido en Vigo ?


----------



## Hellsing (16 Oct 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Sí hijo sí, y por regla de tres si piden sanidad pública es que son un partido para cancerígenos.


----------



## tracrium (16 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> La cardioversión debe ser rápida ( lee en internet )
> 
> ¿ que opinas de la falta de pediatras y su retirada en centros de salud como ha ocurrido en Vigo ?



Las cosas de medicina las suelo leer en libros especializados, en revisiones Cochrane y demás.

La cardioversión debe ser rápida si se trata de una fibrilación de novo o hay inestabilidad hemodinámica. Si se tienen dudas, se tienen que anticoagular un par de semanas, por si hay algún trombo y al volver al ritmo sinusal se suelte y produzca un accidente isquémico. Y lo de rápida, no va de un par de horas, a menos que sea muy mal tolerada.

Y si es joven y con posibilidades de curarla porque la aurícula está en buen estado, se puede hacer un estudio electrofisiológico y una ablación por radiofrecuencia, pero eso es otra historia. 

Si es una persona mayor y la fibrilación es crónica, no suele ser efectiva la cardioversión o recurre al poco tiempo, porque son aurículas dilatadas y viejas. Así pues, se anticoagula y se pone algún antiarrítmico para controlar la frecuencia cardiaca, como un betabloqueante (e. g. emconcor) , por ejemplo.

Lo de los pediatras ha sido siempre así. Ningún pediatra quiere trabajar en atención primaria tratando mocos y catarros. En cuanto les sale trabajo en pediatría hospitalaria ahí que se van corriendo.

Los problemas comunes de pediatría los puede solucionar perfectamente un médico de atención primaria y si hay algo a lo que no llega, derivarlo al especialista. Como se ha hecho toda la vida.

En política sanitaria, es muy fácil hacer demagogia. Sobre todo porque quien la hace no tiene puta idea ni de medicina ni de gestión sanitaria.


----------



## luk_87 (16 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Las cosas de medicina las suelo leer en libros especializados, en revisiones Cochrane y demás.
> 
> La cardioversión debe ser rápida si se trata de una fibrilación de novo o hay inestabilidad hemodinámica. Si se tienen dudas, se tienen que anticoagular un par de semanas, por si hay algún trombo y al volver al ritmo sinusal se suelte y produzca un accidente isquémico. Y lo de rápida, no va de un par de horas, a menos que sea muy mal tolerada.
> 
> ...



“Lo de los pediatras ha sido siempre así. Ningún pediatra quiere trabajar en atención primaria tratando mocos y catarros. En cuanto les sale trabajo en pediatría hospitalaria ahí que se van corriendo.”

Claro claro… la culpa de que tengamos que hacer kms hasta otro centro de salud es de que los pediatras no quieren trabajar.

Te lo digo claramente, el pp y el psoe están destruyendo la sanidad pública.


----------



## Gentle (16 Oct 2021)

Muy bonico pero no va a salir, quien recuenta gana


----------



## tracrium (16 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> “Lo de los pediatras ha sido siempre así. Ningún pediatra quiere trabajar en atención primaria tratando mocos y catarros. En cuanto les sale trabajo en pediatría hospitalaria ahí que se van corriendo.”
> 
> Claro claro… la culpa de que tengamos que hacer kms hasta otro centro de salud es de que los pediatras no quieren trabajar.



No sé en qué país vives. Pediatras en todos los centros nunca ha habido. En muchos centros son médicos generales pasando consulta de pediatría.

Y los especialistas en pediatría, si pueden escoger, se van al hospital. Es profesionalmente más gratificante y las condiciones laborales mejores. El salario es el mismo.

Para sufrir la saturación, la mala educación y las malas formas del español medio en atención primaria, mejor irse a un hospital. Es que no hay color. Hacen bien en largarse.

Que se dedique a ver problemas comunes un especialista que podría estar en una UCI pediátrica, neonatal, o en consultas de subespecialidades es un despilfarro de recursos y desaprovechar un especialista.

Es normal que, en cuanto les surja la oportunidad, huyan.


----------



## luk_87 (17 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> No sé en qué país vives. Pediatras en todos los centros nunca ha habido. En muchos centros son médicos generales pasando consulta de pediatría.
> 
> Y los especialistas en pediatría, si pueden escoger, se van al hospital. Es profesionalmente más gratificante y las condiciones laborales mejores. El salario es el mismo.
> 
> ...



¿Para ser votante del pp y del psoe antes hay que hacer una lobotomía o como va eso?

¿Que no hay quien te atienda en un servicio público? pues no pasa nada, ¡la culpa es de que el trabajador de X servicio no quiere trabajar!

De verdad, me quito el sombrero, os han trabajado bien.

¿Te has planteado que en ese supuesto si subes el sueldo puedes encontrar trabajadores?


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> ¿Te has planteado que en ese supuesto si subes el sueldo puedes encontrar trabajadores?



Eso pasaría si no estuviésemos en un país comunista con una sanidad soviética donde profesores, médicos, enfermeros, auxiliares y celadores son funcionarios. 

Aquí todo dios cobra lo mismo, independientemente de su especialidad, lugar de trabajo y penosidad. 

La ley de oferta y demanda es facha. 

Así que es normal que la gente se pire. No son idiotas.

Hay hospitales comarcales donde cristo dio las tres voces que no tienen casi especialistas.

¿Van a conducir, pagar gasolina y mantenimiento del vehículo pudiéndolo hacer cerca de casa? Una cosa es tener vocación y otra ser gilipollas.

¡Si ni siquiera te pagan el parking del hospital! Algo que hace hasta el hospital privado más cutre. 

Y no. Ningún especialista quiere trabajar en un ambulatorio si es que puede evitarlo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Eso pasaría si no estuviésemos en un país comunista con una sanidad soviética donde profesores, médicos, enfermeros, auxiliares y celadores son funcionarios.
> 
> Aquí todo dios cobra lo mismo, independientemente de su especialidad, lugar de trabajo y penosidad.
> 
> ...



No te canses es un pamplinas. No me equivoqué cuando dije lo de Teruel Existe. SON LA MISMA CLASE DE CHORRADAS.

Si nos votáis traeremos el AVE. Pondremos un médico por cada turolense, reindustrializaremos la provincia y lloverán los millones. Ah y además os regalamos un jamón.

Luego claro, te los llevas a temas un poco más complicados o arriesgados y ya eluden cualquier debate. Porque de lo que se trata es de engañar al tonto de turno prometiéndole lo de siempre. Más gasto, más servicios, más de todo que el dinero no es de nadie.

Y "casualmente", "curiosamente", SIEMPRE terminan dando soluciones de tipo socialista en cuanto se quedan sin argumentos. Es que NO FALLA.

A día de hoy al parecer Teruel ha dejado de existir. La mujer del listillo, pilló su jugoso contrato de la administración, el tipo a saber lo que habrá sacado y el país está medio arruinado en tanto en Teruel NO ha cambiado nada.


----------



## mxmanu (17 Oct 2021)

Hasta lo de fomentar renovables y usar tarjeta bancaria he leido, tenemos carbon y hay que usarlo joder, y el dinero en metálico por favor


----------



## RC1492 (17 Oct 2021)

Lo último que necesita esta sociedad es "CIVISMO"

Solo la barbarie nos dará una oportunidad para sobrevivir, el tiempo de las palabras terminó en 1945.

Los follaurnas me podéis comer los huevos.


----------



## Kenthomi (17 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...



Aaayyyyy el NUMERO 8 AAAYYYYYY 

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

Parece sacado de los círculos de Podemos. No va a funcionar. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikoseis (17 Oct 2021)

Lo del dinero digital es la prisión del populacho.
Sueño húmedo de ciertas elites, pulsar una tecla, y dejar a alguno con los bolsillos vacíos.

Control total sobre la población.


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> up



Down.


----------



## luk_87 (17 Oct 2021)

up


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Lo del dinero digital es la prisión del populacho.
> Sueño húmedo de ciertas elites, pulsar una tecla, y dejar a alguno con los bolsillos vacíos.
> 
> Control total sobre la población.



Controlar, prohibir, restringir...

Otro partido pro agenda 2030.


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Lo del dinero digital es la prisión del populacho.
> Sueño húmedo de ciertas elites, pulsar una tecla, y dejar a alguno con los bolsillos vacíos.
> 
> Control total sobre la población.



Controlar, prohibir, restringir...

Otro partido pro agenda 2030.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Oct 2021)

невежда dijo:


> Empieza por explicarnos porqué se supone que vosotros sois mejores que todos los que hay. Si entráis haréis lo que todos, crearnos más problemas que habrá que solucionar con el dinero de los remeros. Todos dicen el mismo rollo que ellos gestionan mejor y diferente. Puta casta.



Propón una solución realista.


----------



## невежда (17 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Propón una solución realista.



Yo no vendo crecepelo.
Soy realista y les pido que me expliquen porque son diferentes. Todos venden su ideología y saben soluciones. Da un poco de risa que vengan aquí diciendo que ellos si lo van a hacer bien. 
Que lo entiendo, que es perfectamente legal, además si consigues entrar tú vida está resuelta. 
Un buen ejemplo lo puedes tener con Podemos. Les deseo suerte, no todo el mundo vale para follador vividor.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Oct 2021)

невежда dijo:


> Yo no vendo crecepelo.
> Soy realista y les pido que me expliquen porque son diferentes. Todos venden su ideología y saben soluciones. Da un poco de risa que vengan aquí diciendo que ellos si lo van a hacer bien.
> Que lo entiendo, que es perfectamente legal, además si consigues entrar tú vida está resuelta.
> Un buen ejemplo lo puedes tener con Podemos. Les deseo suerte, no todo el mundo vale para follador vividor.



Es decir, otro que no aporta nada útil.

Pues yo te digo lo que deberías hacer, intentar influir en crear un partido político que sea distinto que los anteriores, por ejemplo.

Yo por ejemplo abogo porque los candidatos sean elegidos por sorteo entre los afiliados (el que no quiera renunciar a ello), y porque los representantes tengan mandato imperativo (moral y organizativo actualmente, ya que no puede ser oficial según la legalidad actual) y que tengan que posicionarse en cada tema en proporción a la opinión de los afiliados sobre ese tema.


----------



## невежда (17 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Es decir, otro que no aporta nada útil.
> 
> Pues yo te digo lo que deberías hacer, intentar influir en crear un partido político que sea distinto que los anteriores, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo abogo porque que los representantes tengan mandato imperativo y los candidatos sean elegidos por sorteo entre los afiliados (el que no quiera renunciar a ello) y que tengan que posicionarse en cada tema en proporción a la opinión de los afiliados sobre ese tema.



Que razón tienes, con tu aportación ya estaría casi todo resuelto. Ves !!! gente como tú que si que sabe nos sacaría del atolladero. Te animo a que lo intentes, seguro que todos ganaremos. Muy útil.


----------



## luk_87 (17 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Es decir, otro que no aporta nada útil.
> 
> Pues yo te digo lo que deberías hacer, intentar influir en crear un partido político que sea distinto que los anteriores, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo abogo porque los candidatos sean elegidos por sorteo entre los afiliados (el que no quiera renunciar a ello), y porque los representantes tengan mandato imperativo (moral y organizativo actualmente, ya que no puede ser oficial según la legalidad actual) y que tengan que posicionarse en cada tema en proporción a la opinión de los afiliados sobre ese tema.



Y por sorteo igual gana un tío que no hace nada y es un vago ¿ sería buen candidato ?


----------



## gabrielo (17 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Y por sorteo igual gana un tío que no hace nada y es un vago ¿ sería buen candidato ?



en un país de Europa Finlandia ese es el método y les va muy bien casi triplican el pib de expaña eso si su sistema educativo es realmente bueno


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Y por sorteo igual gana un tío que no hace nada y es un vago ¿ sería buen candidato ?



En mi idea de partido ideal los representantes solo tendrían que votar en cada tema lo que saliera de las elecciones internas, en proporción a lo que salga en las mismas, así que sería un trabajo fácil. Y para redactar leyes y tal ya están los asesores, igual que ahora. Las leyes no las redacta ni un astronauta, ni un marica bailarín sin estudios, ni una cajera del Saturn.

El debate de ideas políticas se llevaría a cabo en las elecciones internas, sin cobrar.

Al final lo que me gustaría es llevar la filosofía de los referendums suizos a los partidos tradicionales, puenteando a los representantes del sistema de partidos, evitando así a los trepas y a los políticos que hacen lo que les sale del nardo. Y dejando de premiar a charlatanes.


----------



## Lábaro (18 Oct 2021)

A estas alturas de la podrida partitocracia,se necesita una formación que este más tiempo en las calles que en las instituciones y cuyo único programa sea de regeneración política(Listas abiertas,cambio ley electoral,supresión de privilegios,etc) para que la política esté al servicio del ciudadano y no al revés.

No sirve de nada jugar e incluso ganar,si la baraja está trucada y el Saloon esta lleno de tahures y pistoleros...


----------



## luk_87 (18 Oct 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> A estas alturas de la podrida partitocracia,se necesita una formación que este más tiempo en las calles que en las instituciones y cuyo único programa sea de regeneración política(Listas abiertas,cambio ley electoral,supresión de privilegios,etc) para que la política esté al servicio del ciudadano y no al revés.
> 
> No sirve de nada jugar e incluso ganar,si la baraja está trucada y el Saloon esta lleno de tahures y pistoleros...



Al menos intento hacer algo para que el país mejore ¿ que haces tu ? ¿ que me aconsejas ?


----------



## Lábaro (18 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Al menos intento hacer algo para que el país mejore ¿ que haces tu ? ¿ que me aconsejas ?



No entrar tan alegremente al saloón para que los tahures te desplumen o te conviertan en uno de ellos...


----------



## Tio Perico (18 Oct 2021)

Otros que quieren chupar del bote. Iros a tomar porculo.


----------



## tracrium (18 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Las leyes no las redacta ni un astronauta, ni un marica bailarín sin estudios, ni una cajera del Saturn.



Te sorprenderías.

Sobre las leyes de la ministra de igual-dá:

"Justicia detalla que dicho borrador contiene una "inadecuada técnica legislativa" y que cuenta con "contenidos normativos que no requieren rango legal". Además, reprocha que existen choques y duplicidades con otras leyes y que "no queda clara la delimitación con la ley integral contra la violencia de género"."

Profesionales como la copa de un pino.

Si los asesores son las cuñadas enteradillas de los círculos asamblearios podemitas pasan estas cosas.


----------



## Lábaro (18 Oct 2021)

"En estas elecciones votad lo que os parezca menos malo. Pero no saldrá de ahí vuestra España, ni está ahí nuestro marco. Esa es una atmósfera turbia, ya cansada, como de taberna al final de una noche crapulosa. No está ahí nuestro sitio. Yo creo, sí, que soy candidato; pero lo soy sin fe y sin respeto. Y esto lo digo ahora, cuando ello puede hacer que se me retraigan todos los votos. No me importa nada. Nosotros no vamos a ir a disputar a los habituales los restos desabridos de un banquete sucio. Nuestro sitio está fuera, aunque tal vez transitemos, de paso, por el otro. Nuestro sitio está al aire libre, bajo la noche clara, arma al brazo, y en lo alto, las estrellas, Que sigan los demás con sus festines. Nosotros fuera, en vigilancia tensa, fervorosa y segura, ya presentimos el amanecer en la alegría de nuestras entrañas.“

Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera


----------



## hyperburned (18 Oct 2021)

El Sentido Común es el menos común de todos los sentidos


----------



## Raisuni (18 Oct 2021)

Los votaria sin duda.

Hay que eliminar impuestos no bajarlos.

A los imnigrantes que tengas delitos como violacion, asesinato y agresion con lesiones hay que expulsarlos despues de pasar por la carcel


----------



## Raisuni (18 Oct 2021)

No dice nada de la spensiones y es el mayor gasto


----------



## Raisuni (18 Oct 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Me cago en la puta pero ¿cuántas tribus fachas hay en este puto país?



Cada vez. La izquierda se esta quedando para toda esa gente que piensa que promover la inclusividad y la ley trans es mas important que el pleno empleo.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (19 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Te sorprenderías.
> 
> Sobre las leyes de la ministra de igual-dá:
> 
> ...



Eso es porque en su caso hasta los asesores técnicos son subnormales indocumentados.


----------



## tracrium (19 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Eso es porque en su caso hasta los asesores técnicos son subnormales indocumentados.



Pues por eso. No hay ninguna garantía. De esos cientos de asesores y "ejpertos" de los gobiernos de turno no sabemos nada. Ni nombro, ni filiación, ni currículum, ni antecedentes, ni conflictos de interés...


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Oct 2021)

Le falta un lider que se cepille a chortinas en los baños de las discotecas.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Oct 2021)

Un referéndum sobre la Monarquía no es posible legalmente, ya que España se define en la Constitución como una Monarquía Parlamentaria. Para poner siquiera en duda la Monarquía hay que derogar la Constitución antes. Que no digo que no haya que hacerlo, solo que no puedes consultarlo separadamente hoy por hoy.

En el programa echo de menos cosas y muchas otras las echo de más. No es necesario endurecer el código penal, ni la Ley de Extranjería ni prácticamente nada. Es solo que esas leyes, y otras, no se llevan nunca a efecto. Habría que buscar a los culpables de que esas leyes no se apliquen y acabar con eso.

No necesitamos una ley que diga que hay que expulsar a los ilegales, el Reglamento de Extranjería de Zapatero ya lo dice bien claro. No necesitamos un código penal más duro, solo necesitamos que se aplique con rigor, quizá para ello haya que fusilar a varias docenas de jueces, nada que no se hayan merecido, por otra parte.

Ejemplo: En Aragón han aprobado una ley para que los inmigrantes ilegales se puedan beneficiar de una renta mínima. Como todo el mundo ha puesto el grito en el cielo, el Presidente de Aragón, Javier Lambán, ha dicho que no nos preocupemos, que esas peticiones se bloquearán administrativamente. Ese es el espíritu de las instituciones españolas: hacen una ley y luego ellos ya, si acaso, ya eso, pero bueno. Lo que pasa es que existe el silencio administrativo, los recursos porque la ley no se ha aplicado bien, etc. Los ilegales van a cobrar de todas, todas y con los atrasos y hasta alguna indemnización.

¿Por qué cometen estos desmanes? Pues, aunque no lo parezca, porque eso les permite estar por encima de la Ley. Ya puedes hacer todas las leyes y normativas que quieras, que ellos encuentran siempre el modo de burlar todas y cada una. Un ejemplo: Andalucía tiene una administración mastodóntica, en ella trabajan unas 300.000 personas. A cualquiera le parecería una barbaridad que con una población ocupada de unos 3 millones, el 10% sean empleados de la junta, a los que habría que sumar otros 200.000 de otros organismos. Bueno, pues luego se añaden unas 35.000 personas que trabajan en una administración paralela constituida para burlar las limitaciones legales.

Esta corrupción generalizada que hay en el país no se arregla con buena voluntad, hay que hacerlo de modo expeditivo. El país necesita una nueva legislación completa, no vale un parche en un código de 1847. Una legislación a prueba de corrupción. La corrupción es el problema número uno de España, de él se derivan la ruina, el desempleo, los altos impuestos, el precio de la vivienda, los salarios de hambre... todo. 

Mientras España esté en la unión Europea, España no necesita más polígonos industriales para salir adelante, España necesita a la Legión desfilando por las avenidas de Bruselas reducidas a escombros. Como eso no va a suceder, la solución es ninguna.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Oct 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Le falta un lider que se cepille a chortinas en los baños de las discotecas.



Y que se vea las series de la TV y las comente.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Y que se vea las series de la TV y las comente.



Y que lleve coleta.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un referéndum sobre la Monarquía no es posible legalmente, ya que España se define en la Constitución como una Monarquía Parlamentaria. Para poner siquiera en duda la Monarquía hay que derogar la Constitución antes. Que no digo que no haya que hacerlo, solo que no puedes consultarlo separadamente hoy por hoy.



Simplemente para una reforma constitucional, hay que irse al título X de la Constitución y para hacerlo es muy rígida; y lo es precisamente para que no se hagan medidas precipitadas o no consensuadas. Sin entrar en que existe un título sólo dedicado a la Corona.

El tema sobre lo de la Monarquía sí o no en nuestro país, con nuestro ordenamiento jurídico vigente es prácticamente imposible, al menos que ocurra lo que comentas.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (19 Oct 2021)

La mayoría de puntos están bien, y creo que os votaría.

Pero lo del proteccionismo, y establecer precios máximos de la electricidad... me chirría bastante. Es decir, entiendo que si a un agricultor español le prohibes usar pesticidas chungos, a la fruta importada le exijas lo mismo. Eso lo veo bien.

Pero proteccionismo como tal... no. En cuanto a la electricidad, habiendo libre competencia y permiso para construir centrales nucleares, debería de bajar por si misma.


----------



## luk_87 (20 Oct 2021)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> La mayoría de puntos están bien, y creo que os votaría.
> 
> Pero lo del proteccionismo, y establecer precios máximos de la electricidad... me chirría bastante. Es decir, entiendo que si a un agricultor español le prohibes usar pesticidas chungos, a la fruta importada le exijas lo mismo. Eso lo veo bien.
> 
> Pero proteccionismo como tal... no. En cuanto a la electricidad, habiendo libre competencia y permiso para construir centrales nucleares, debería de bajar por si misma.



El problema son los pactos entre empresas en un servicio esencial para el país. Por otro lado, si tienes un producto producido por empleados que apenas cobran ni pagan impuestos es imposible que compita con uno nacional.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (20 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> El problema son los pactos entre empresas en un servicio esencial para el país. Por otro lado, si tienes un producto producido por empleados que apenas cobran ni pagan impuestos es imposible que compita con uno nacional.



Nueva Zelanda es el ejemplo de que la agricultura puede ser rentable sin subvenciones ni proteccionismo. De hecho, los sindicatos agrarios de Nueva Zelanda se manifiestan contra las ayudas, porque atentan contra la competitividad.

En cuanto a pago de impuestos, yo siempre he pensado... A los paraísos fiscales hay que copiarles, y no criticarles.

El proteccionismo no tiene razón de ser desde un punto de vista económico. Ahora, desde un punto de vista de estrategia militar, si puedo llegar a comprenderlo...

Por ejemplo, que en vez de depender de gas importado para generar electricidad, se utilice uranio autóctono para ser autosuficientes si las cosas se ponen feas, o tener capacidad de producir alimentos. Pero ya digo, punto de vista estratégico, no económico


----------



## Manero empaque (20 Oct 2021)

Raisuni dijo:


> Cada vez. La izquierda se esta quedando para toda esa gente que piensa que promover la inclusividad y la ley trans es mas important que el pleno empleo.



Claro, por eso baja el paro ahora mismo mientras se sube el SMI. No cabe un idiota más en este país. ¿Qué tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino?


----------



## Raisuni (20 Oct 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Claro, por eso baja el paro ahora mismo mientras se sube el SMI. No cabe un idiota más en este país. ¿Qué tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino?



Que baja el paro? Hay 4 millones + gente en erte que no va a volver a trabajar después del erte + autónomos que han cesado su negocio.
En plena pandemics y con tpdo cerrado no sólo no han dejado de cobrar el autónomo si no que han subido la cuota. Y en 2022 otra subida brutal del autonómo + subida de la luz + subida del gas oil las empresas están tocando las palmas al gobierno.
Esta pandemia se ha llevado x delante 100 000 empresas. Y desgraciadamente van a ser muchas más.


----------



## aretai (23 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



Hola. 


Tengo una pregunta sencilla ¿Qué posicionamiento tiene el partido con respecto al feminismo y ante la ideología de género?


----------



## luk_87 (23 Oct 2021)

aretai dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sencilla ¿Qué posicionamiento tiene el partido con respecto al feminismo y ante la ideología de género?



Pues no estamos de acuerdo a beneficiar a unos colectivos sobre otros. La constitución Española dice que todos somos iguales ante la ley. La violencia no tiene genero.


----------



## aretai (23 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Pues no estamos de acuerdo a beneficiar a unos colectivos sobre otros. La constitución Española dice que todos somos iguales ante la ley. La violencia no tiene genero.



¿Debo entender que "no estamos de acuerdo" implica alguna acción concreta (sostenida en el tiempo) en contra del actual panorama ideologico-político feminista?


----------



## luk_87 (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## luk_87 (25 Oct 2021)

Leer el programa es sencillo. Solo tienes que ver el video!


----------



## luk_87 (25 Oct 2021)

El populismo solo es cuando no cumples! Y cuenta con que haremos cumplir el ideario.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Oct 2021)

Luego se preguntarán por qué no los podemos tomar en serio.


----------



## Kalanders (25 Oct 2021)

Un apunte. 

Eso de reindustrialización del país, me temo que desde dentro de la UE es inviable. Además hay más puntos que desde el paradigma en el que postulan el programa son inviables.


----------



## luk_87 (25 Oct 2021)

Up


----------



## Amraslazar (25 Oct 2021)

No está mal, bastante completito. Si os mantenéis fieles y no hacéis el veleta como Ciudadanos, algo podréis mojar del Centro-Izquierda.

Os aconsejo hacer proselitismo entre los ambientes progres, ahí podéis enganchar votos de gente que esté hasta los huevos de la radicalización de la izquierda. Los de derechas ya tenemos a VOX y no lo vamos a cambiar por otro producto.


----------



## tracrium (25 Oct 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No está mal, bastante completito. Si os mantenéis fieles y no hacéis el veleta como Ciudadanos, algo podréis mojar del Centro-Izquierda.
> 
> Os aconsejo hacer proselitismo entre los ambientes progres, ahí podéis enganchar votos de gente que esté hasta los huevos de la radicalización de la izquierda. Los de derechas ya tenemos a VOX y no lo vamos a cambiar por otro producto.



Sí, es un podemos 2.0 con algún ramalazo de ciudadanos, para picar algo del voto progre de centro. Pro agenda 2030 a tope, como les gusta a los progres.


----------



## luk_87 (26 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Sí, es un podemos 2.0 con algún ramalazo de ciudadanos, para picar algo del voto progre de centro. Pro agenda 2030 a tope, como les gusta a los progres.



Por favor, menciona puntos del ideario que coincidan con la agenda 2030


----------



## tracrium (26 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Por favor, menciona puntos del ideario que coincidan con la agenda 2030



Acabar con el dinero físico, eutanasia, ecologismo y animalismo enfermizo, timo del vehículo eléctrico (el cual sólo se lo podrá permitir la troika y que en realidad significa acabar con el transporte privado), "educación" gratuita hasta que al "estudiante" le salgan canas en los huevos e independiente de lo que estudie y los resultado que obtenga...


----------



## luk_87 (26 Oct 2021)

up


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Oct 2021)

Otro partido para la burguesía propietaria


----------



## luk_87 (26 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Otro partido para la burguesía propietaria



Cada comentario es más absurdo que el anterior. Para unos somos fachas, para otros rojos progres y agenda 2030 y para otros burgueses. Es absurdo.


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Cada comentario es más absurdo que el anterior. Para unos somos fachas, para otros rojos progres y agenda 2030 y para otros burgueses. Es absurdo.



Wellcome to Burbuja


----------



## luk_87 (26 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Wellcome to Burbuja



Es que es de lunáticos. Leo e un comentario que somos rojos, al siguiente fachas y burgueses. 

Así que al final pienso que esa gente cuando vota no se lee nada, simplemente votan como si fuera una tómbola con rifas


----------



## tracrium (26 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Cada comentario es más absurdo que el anterior. Para unos somos fachas, para otros rojos progres y agenda 2030 y para otros burgueses. Es absurdo.



Es lo que pasa cuando intentas picar de todas las ideologías: que no contentas a nadie. Como Ciudadanos. De tratarlo de trifachito a aliarse con los socialistas y podemitas.


----------



## luk_87 (26 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando intentas picar de todas las ideologías: que no contentas a nadie. Como Ciudadanos. De tratarlo de trifachito a aliarse con los socialistas y podemitas.



Este proyecto no es ningún pack ideológico.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Oct 2021)

Yo era más de Fuerza Nueva.


----------



## ecoñomixta (27 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...



Anda, un imán de votos de futuros leprosos sociales, de futuras cobayas con taras que no tienen responsables a los que llorar y de cualquiera que se le han fundido los plomos con la puta pandemia.
No piquéis, anda... No seáis tontos. Sabéis de sobra cómo funciona esto a macroescala (FED, BCE, China, FMI...) Y a pequeña escala en España (oligarquía de partidos, no hay separación de poderes, R78 y mass mierda aborregando 24/7)

UN CHIRINGUITO MÁS INTENTANDO SACAR TAJADA


----------



## Lábaro (28 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Cada comentario es más absurdo que el anterior. Para unos somos fachas, para otros rojos progres y agenda 2030 y para otros burgueses. Es absurdo.



Nos estas presentando el tipico partido "centrista" estilo R78 y para eso ya hay bastante "oferta" con lo que hay.

De lo que no hay oferta ninguna es de una formacion socialpatriota que aune defensa de nuestras tradiciones y Justicia social.O mejor aun : Un partido antisistema cuyo unico programa sea regeneracionista de la Partitocracia (Reforma Ley electoral,listas abiertas,abolicion de privilegios,etc,etc) y que colabore lo justo y necesario con un parlamento y clase politica que no representan los intereses de los ciudadanos.

Para votar sistema,ya tenemos una variada oferta de partidos clones que no se salen del patron establecido...


----------



## EtnocidaCivilizador (29 Oct 2021)

__





Crisis: - Toda opción política que no defienda los derechos de nuestros ANCESTROS está condenada a fracasar.


Recuerdo hoy estas palabras del polémico abogado Antonio García Trevijano sobre Cataluña: "Una Nación la sostiene más la noluntad (acto de no querer) de los muertos que la voluntad de los vivos". Probablemente las palabras más acertadas que llegó a pronunciar Trevijano en su vida, puede que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## spica (29 Oct 2021)

Huele a 15 M.
Otros progres con el culo escocido por las politicas de izquierdas.

¿Que dicen de las fronteras, los menas, la inmigracion, etc, se mojan o pasan de largo?


----------



## luk_87 (29 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> Huele a 15 M.
> Otros progres con el culo escocido por las politicas de izquierdas.
> 
> ¿Que dicen de las fronteras, los menas, la inmigracion, etc, se mojan o pasan de largo?



En la misma pagina nos llamáis burgueses propietarios y progres. Vaya tela.


----------



## il banditto (29 Oct 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Yo era más de Fuerza Nueva.



He entrado al hilo creyendo que se trataba de VyP


----------



## tracrium (29 Oct 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> En la misma pagina nos llamáis burgueses propietarios y progres. Vaya tela.



Luego algo estaréis haciendo mal. En la indefinición se encontraba Cs y mira como le fue. Lo mismo que le pasará al PP, que no encuentra hueco entre tanto progre.


----------



## Komanche O_o (31 Oct 2021)

Joder, a ver si les decís a vuestros amos del Ibex que se estire un poco y compráis CMs y followers, qué solo tenéis 14 seguidores y ni un comentario....


----------



## inde (31 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> Huele a 15 M.
> Otros progres con el culo escocido por las politicas de izquierdas.
> 
> ¿Que dicen de las fronteras, los menas, la inmigracion, etc, se mojan o pasan de largo?



Primero comentas lo de progres, a continuación te preguntas qué es lo que dice el OP.

Burbuja nunca falla.


----------



## anonimo123 (31 Oct 2021)

Tiene más futuro una refundación de falange que estos partidos que quieren agradar a todo el mundo.


----------



## anonimo123 (31 Oct 2021)

Un partido político original y patriota tendría que tener:

_Fomento de la cultura pagana (el cristianismo es de rojos).
_Prohibición de las ponzoñas covid y fin de la plandemia.
_ilegalización del mestizaje.
_Reducir la inmigración a una décima parte.
_Prohibir el feminismo y fomentar que la mujer se dedique a ser ama de casa y al cuidado de los hijos.
_Devolver a Franco al valle y crear una estatua ecuestre de gran tamaño para conmemorar su heroica figura. 
_Nombrar a Franco héroe nacional.
_Suspender la autonomía catalana hasta que abandone su proyecto independentista.


----------



## luk_87 (31 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Joder, a ver si les decís a vuestros amos del Ibex que se estire un poco y compráis CMs y followers, qué solo tenéis 14 seguidores y ni un comentario....



Tu comentario se contradice. Activamos las rrss hace un par de días.


----------



## luk_87 (31 Oct 2021)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Tiene más futuro una refundación de falange que estos partidos que quieren agradar a todo el mundo.



Queremos que todos los Españoles vivan bien, seguros, que tengan empleo, vivienda asequible, buena sanidad. Si. Pretendemos para todos una vida mejor, nuestra política no va por colectivos ni caladeros de votos.


----------



## luk_87 (31 Oct 2021)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Un partido político original y patriota tendría que tener:
> 
> _Fomento de la cultura pagana (el cristianismo es de rojos).
> _Prohibición de las ponzoñas covid y fin de la plandemia.
> ...



Plandemia. Interesante. Este partido no es para ti, lo siento.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Tu comentario se contradice. Activamos las rrss hace un par de días.



¿No os saldría más rentable sacar una nueva marca de cerveza, de patatas fritas o algo así?

Es que básicamente sois tan previsibles que seguís la misma táctica que cualquier empresa de publicidad del montón.


----------



## bubbler (1 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...



La política está muerta, vamos a meternos de lleno en un ecosistema descentralizado, donde la mayoría de acción de los agentes que operan ese ecosistema descentralizado es la dirección que se va a llevar (guste o no). Intentan desestabilizar Bitcoin (fallaron), ahora intentan matar este ecosistema descentralizado mediante subida de electricidad y "políticas ecologistas" y otros, no podrán, ya se observan los primeros síntomas de precipitación de colapso de la "política" (la monetaria de las primeras)...

GAME OVER


----------



## ISD (1 Nov 2021)

Democratas hijos de la gran puta todos.


----------



## luk_87 (1 Nov 2021)

Menos mal que no estás por forocoches @ciberecovero Menudo chapas pesado eres. Vaya tela. Abre tu propio hilo en vez de spamear el resto!!


----------



## luk_87 (2 Nov 2021)

Para ti si, un aborregado que vota ppsoe para que nos arruinen cada día un poco más.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



¿Te parece mal que se pinche la burbuja sexual de las empoderadas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

skan dijo:


> Es prioritario:
> - la expulsión inmediata de los okupas.
> - las competencias en educación y seguridad deben volver a ser del estado.
> - La lengua vehicular para la escolarización y la principal en los organismos públicos será el español en todas las CCAA.



Facha de mierda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tu piensas que si quisiéramos ganar dinero, tendríamos puntos tan polémicos como fomentar el dinero digital, unificar servicios actualmente en manos de las CCAA o intentar dar valor al inglés frente a lenguas regionales¿?



Para eso, mejor hacer el programa directamente en inglés, my friend.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Le falta un lider que se cepille a chortinas en los baños de las discotecas.



Como Albertín Rivera, ¿no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## luk_87 (2 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Inglés 1.348 millones de *hablantes
Español 543 millones de hablantes
Catalán 10 millones de hablantes*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Inglés 1.348 millones de *hablantes
> Español 543 millones de hablantes
> Catalán 10 millones de hablantes*



Defender al fuerte frente al débil es de FACHAS.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

¿Eres de Vox?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Nov 2021)

¿Ciudagramos?


----------



## Lábaro (2 Nov 2021)

Este hilo deberia ser reportado y baneado de una vez.


----------



## luk_87 (2 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Defender al fuerte frente al débil es de FACHAS.



Es muy inteligente defender un idioma que apenas nadie habla y no aprender inglés.


----------



## luk_87 (2 Nov 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> Este hilo deberia ser reportado y baneado de una vez.



Por que causa ¿ no está abierto en la sección adecuada, política? ¿O es que acaso eres CM de otro partido político y detestas la democracia?


----------



## luk_87 (2 Nov 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> Este hilo deberia ser reportado y baneado de una vez.



Cuando veas una mesa informativa en tu calle repartiendo flyers ¿Qué harás? xD


----------



## Lábaro (2 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Por que causa ¿ no está abierto en la sección adecuada, política? ¿O es que acaso eres CM de otro partido político y detestas la democracia?



Tu proyecto de partido no aporta nada nuevo y solo más demagogia barata.

También canta que seas practicamente el único que habla de él y lo defiende,lo cual ya dice mucho de su supuesto "apoyo popular"...

En realidad es un "hilo zombi",ya que si no fuera por tu pesado "up",el hilo estaría ya muerto y enterrado desde hace tiempo...


----------



## Supermanises (2 Nov 2021)

nacido de la gestion del covid... q es el partido anticovid? problema solucion? joder podia ser verdad, pero ya nos conocemos la cantinela. Como la crisis bancaria, un partido no subencionado por los bancos, y cunado se nos vino encima la jugada esta del covid an tragado como putas no...lo siguiente.. haciendose encargado personalmente de eutanasiar con protocolos asesinos a los iaios... tiren a tomar por culo con su regimen democratico del 78. No me fio, mi voto a ser roto antes de ser introducido antes de votar como indicaba el UACD para que quede registrado como nulo en protetsta.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Es muy inteligente defender un idioma que apenas nadie habla y no aprender inglés.



No diguis bestieses, ximplet.


----------



## jm666 (4 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...



Poned las putas tildes en las mayúsculas, coño!!


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (5 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No diguis bestieses, ximplet.



Los idiomas regionales tienen su lugar, en el ámbito cultural, no se debe permitir (opinamos mucha gente que los hablamos incluso, y podríamos beneficiarnos de ello) que se utilicen en el ámbito de la discriminación y proteccionismo nacionalista.

Para fascistas los que así lo hacen.

La palabra fascista hoy en día ya no significa nada, a veces significa justo lo contrario, que el que la pronuncia para calificar a otro, es quien más lo es en la práctica.

Todas las oposiciones deberían poder realizarse en castellano, como por ejemplo en Francia, y luego si necesitas catalán, vasco, gallego... para tu trabajo, una vez aprobada el resto de la oposición, pues ya se te exigiría alcanzar el nivel oficial de idioma regional necesario para tomar posesión de la plaza, cuando tiene sentido que hagas el esfuerzo de aprenderlo si eres de otra región, y no antes.

Mientras tanto, si es muy urgente cubrir esa plaza por una muy mala previsión de las necesidades de personal laboral público, pues se echa mano de la figura de funcionario interino, que para eso existe esa figura teórica (justo lo contrario de ser un funcionario fijo, que es lo que significa actualmente en la práctica esa denominación de "interino" en muchas ocasiones, en la pervertida administración española, donde muchos interinos se tiran años y años sin que se convoquen y resuelvan las plazas que ocupan y que son notoriamente necesarias)

Es ridículo que la gente hable de que "he conseguido una plaza de interino". No deberían existir "plazas de interinos", como ocurre en la práctica, es un sinsentido absoluto. Es como decir, he conseguido un contrato temporal de corta duración fijo indefinido.

Pero los fascistas nazionalistas son/sois unos sinvergüenzas y no hacen/hacéis eso, porque no os/les interesa solucionar un problema, simplemente queréis/quieren sacar ventajas para los de su/vuestra cuerda.

Es hora de combatir al fascismo real que nos inunda.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (5 Nov 2021)

Me toca mucho los huevos que salgan indocumentados de partidos que han sido condenados por mearse en los derechos fundamentales de la Constitución a hablar de "son fascistas".

Para fascista tú y tu partido hipócrita de mierda, hijodepura/hijadepura indocumentado/a.

También estoy hasta los huevos de partidos republicanos que no abogan por un referéndum inmediato sobre la monarquía.

Estamos rodeados de gentuza carente de la más mínima vergüenza y decoro moral.

Y bueno, de cibervoluntarios supuestos revolucionarios, pero sin interés real en que nada cambie, también estoy bastante harto.

Los promotores de este partido realmente surgido de la ciudadanía y no de las élites, os están dando una lección de paciencia, olé por ellos, al menos lo intentan, no como otros que no aportan nada útil, ni lo intentan, a veces porque no saben, y a veces porque no quieren.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Los idiomas regionales tienen su lugar, en el ámbito cultural, no se debe permitir (opinamos mucha gente que los hablamos incluso, y podríamos beneficiarnos de ello) que se utilicen en el ámbito de la discriminación y proteccionismo nacionalista.



Los funcivagos tienen que ser capaces de atender a los ciudadanos en su propio idioma, así que...


----------



## weyler (6 Nov 2021)

punto 11, excesivo, habria que recortar de otros sitios para destinar ese porcentaje

punto 20, no sabes lo que puede ocurrir en 4 años, un gobierno debe ser flexible para ir sorteando los problemas, no puede ir a peño fijo

punto 23, ni de coña, todo lo contrario se debe perseguir su consumo

punto 24, no, en un pais donde salvame o gran hermano tienen record de audiencia ¿que coño les vas a consultar? la mayoria no representa la verdad, la mayoria representa la ignorancia 

punto 26, los mismo que el 24


----------



## intensito (7 Nov 2021)

Los que creéis nuevos partidos, dejad de utilizar términos como "sentido común", "nueva política" y "regenerar las instituciones" que ya están muy trillados.

Toda esa jerga en 2007 con UPyD todavía nos parecía novedosa, pero ya huele.


----------



## luk_87 (7 Nov 2021)

intensito dijo:


> Los que creéis nuevos partidos, dejad de utilizar términos como "sentido común", "nueva política" y "regenerar las instituciones" que ya están muy trillados.
> 
> Toda esa jerga en 2007 con UPyD todavía nos parecía novedosa, pero ya huele.



Es la mejor forma de explicar la ideología de este proyecto, ya que tomamos buenas ideas tanto de izquierda como derecha.


----------



## tracrium (7 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Es la mejor forma de explicar la ideología de este proyecto, ya que tomamos buenas ideas tanto de izquierda como derecha.



¿Ves como sí que vais picando de diferentes ideologías?

Eso no funciona. Ya lo verás. Al final se convierte en un Cs, que igual le da ocho que ochenta, mientras tengan su sillón asegurado.


----------



## tracrium (7 Nov 2021)

LAS IDEAS NO VALEN UNA PUTA MIERDA.

LO IMPORTANTE, LO QUE DA VALOR A UNA IDEA, ES SU IMPLEMENTACIÓN.

Puedes querer sanidad pública, la paz mundial, energía gratis o saltarte las leyes de la termodinámica. Pero si no eres capaz de llevarla a cabo, una idea no es más que HUMO.

Por ejemplo, ¿qué entendéis por "Defensa de la sanidad pública"? Eso es decir una puta mierda. Un eslogan baratuno donde cabe cualquier gilipollez que se le ocurra al perroflauta inútil de turno. No se dice ni el qué (objetivos) ni el cómo (implementación en el mundo real).

Si os referís a seguir teniendo 17 sanidades públicas diferentes según la taifa, por mi parte, podéis ir yéndoos a la mierda.

Si os referís a barra libre para el primero que entre por la puerta, por la valla o el aeropuerto, también.

Si os referís a seguir manteniendo una sanidad funcionarizada, os la podéis meter por donde la espalda pierde su nombre.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> punto 23, ni de coña, todo lo contrario se debe perseguir su consumo



¿Y por qué no el tabaco y el alcohol, que son drogas duras?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> LAS IDEAS NO VALEN UNA PUTA MIERDA.
> 
> LO IMPORTANTE, LO QUE DA VALOR A UNA IDEA, ES SU IMPLEMENTACIÓN.
> 
> ...



No es más que otro vendemotos. Un estafador que quiere vendernos un "Teruel existe" pero a nivel nacional. Pillar paguica y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## luk_87 (7 Nov 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es más que otro vendemotos. Un estafador que quiere vendernos un "Teruel existe" pero a nivel nacional. Pillar paguica y a otra cosa mariposa.



Al menos no soy un sinvergüenza para ir insultando a los demás de forma gratuita. Vuelve al colegio que se ve que te hace falta.

¿Me conoces de algo para insultarme?

Esperas, si algún día gobernamos y lo hacemos mal lo puedes decir, por ahora no.


----------



## weyler (7 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no el tabaco y el alcohol, que son drogas duras?



la marihuana es peor


----------



## luk_87 (7 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> la marihuana es peor



Si, peor. Por eso cura a gente epiléptica. Creo que es bastante peor el tabaco. En todo caso tampoco hay que ver que es peor o mejor, es un trafico inevitable (alguien la puede plantar en su casa, es poner puertas al campo) al menos lo legalizas y deja un dinero en las arcas públicas.


----------



## Cergalo (7 Nov 2021)

Coño mas vende humos a chupar de las arcas. Aún así,...


----------



## luk_87 (7 Nov 2021)

Cergalo dijo:


> Coño mas vende humos a chupar de las arcas. Aún así,...



¿En donde hemos gobernado e incumplido nuestro programa para que nos llames vende humos? Es curioso que nos llames esto cuando aun estamos en fase de creación del proyecto. Supongo que serás otro seguidor del pp y el psoe. Estos si que son vende humos, la electricidad un 300% más cara, menuda vergüenza.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Al menos no soy un sinvergüenza para ir insultando a los demás de forma gratuita. Vuelve al colegio que se ve que te hace falta.
> 
> ¿Me conoces de algo para insultarme?
> 
> Esperas, si algún día gobernamos y lo hacemos mal lo puedes decir, por ahora no.



Pero tú que vas a gobernar hombre. Pero si no eres capaz ni de contestar un par de preguntas sencillas. Te lo repito oléis a estafadores desde siete leguas.

Id a engañar a vuestra santa madre.


----------



## luk_87 (7 Nov 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero tú que vas a gobernar hombre. Pero si no eres capaz ni de contestar un par de preguntas sencillas. Te lo repito oléis a estafadores desde siete leguas.
> 
> Id a engañar a vuestra santa madre.



Disfrutas de lo votado. Luz 300% más cara. Destrucción de empresas, impuestos ilegales (plusvalía) sanidad destruida, inmigración sin control… ale, a seguir votando ppsoe. Porque hablas de lo que vamos a engañar (sin criterio alguno) y no hablas de los que están engañando ahora mismo? Eh?

por cierto, difamar sin ningún criterio es un delito. No puedes llamarnos estafadores tan alegremente.

¿en que hemos estafado?¿que hemos engañado?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Disfrutas de lo votado. Luz 300% más cara. Destrucción de empresas, impuestos ilegales (plusvalía) sanidad destruida, inmigración sin control… ale, a seguir votando ppsoe. Porque hablas de lo que vamos a engañar (sin criterio alguno) y no hablas de los que están engañando ahora mismo? Eh?



Jajajaja pero que patéticos sois.

Seguro que tú alguna vez has votado PSOE, YO NO. La luz cara es consecuencia precisamente de los progres de tu cuerda. Muchas palabras y ningún proyecto real. De los que hablan de ecología pero luego callan mientras aquí se cierran centrales nucleares en tanto compramos la electricidad nuclear a Francia. Mientras cerramos centrales de carbón en tanto en otros lugares las abren. Todo lo que dices suena a basura de todo a 100 para contentar a plumillas de medio pelo.

La destrucción de empresas viene de un tipo de economía intervencionista que no te parece molestar por lo más mínimo en todo lo demás. La "sanidad destruida" no es algo nuevo, viene de hace 40 años cuando el PSOE metió la zarpa. Parece que reaccionais con un poco de retraso.

Todo lo que dices, mucho más y sin ambigüedades, medias tintas y esloganes baratos lo tengo votando a VOX. Tú no me ofreces NADA salvo vaguedades y verdades a medias. Lo dicho, oléis a timo barato a 7 leguas.

Ese parrafito que escribes es el discursito que te suelta cualquier engañabobos en la TV ante la típica entrevista masaje por el plumilla esbirro de turno. Es que ni siquiera tenéis un microgramo de originalidad.


----------



## luk_87 (7 Nov 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajaja pero que patéticos sois.
> 
> Seguro que tú alguna vez has votado PSOE, YO NO. La luz cara es consecuencia precisamente de los progres de tu cuerda. Muchas palabras y ningún proyecto real. De los que hablan de ecología pero luego callan mientras aquí se cierran centrales nucleares en tanto compramos la electricidad nuclear a Francia. Mientras cerramos centrales de carbón en tanto en otros lugares las abren. Todo lo que dices suena a basura de todo a 100 para contentar a plumillas de medio pelo.
> 
> ...



Entra en nuestra web, fuerzacivica.es y léete nuestro programa. En los hilos solo tenemos el ideario.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Entra en nuestra web, fuerzacivica.es y léete nuestro programa. En los hilos solo tenemos el ideario.



Síiiiiii claro. Mejor leetelo tú que parece no te lo sabes. Si quiero consumir publicidad prefiero los anuncios con tipas ligeras de ropa.


----------



## spica (8 Nov 2021)

inde dijo:


> Primero comentas lo de progres, a continuación te preguntas qué es lo que dice el OP.
> 
> Burbuja nunca falla.



La pregunta va con ironia.
Trato de que el OP se manifieste y quede como un progre mas o calle (como es el caso) y lo confirme.


----------



## luk_87 (8 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> La pregunta va con ironia.
> Trato de que el OP se manifieste y quede como un progre mas o calle (como es el caso) y lo confirme.



En 20 minutos dicen que dividimos el voto de la derecha y de vox y ahora esto. Madre mía. Empezad por leer los programas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Entra en nuestra web, fuerzacivica.es y léete nuestro programa. En los hilos solo tenemos el ideario.


----------



## luk_87 (8 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



El catalán debería quedar relegado al ámbito histórico y cultural. Pero es más importante el Castellano y el Inglés. Soy gallego y vivo en hospitalet, así que conozco bien la película. Tu imagínate que solo habléis bien catalán, y vienes por aquí y no te entiendo ¿no es un atraso eso? ¿no es un atraso la UE con tantas lenguas? Me encanta Cataluña, mi ex pareja es de ahí, pero no se pueden imponer las lenguas de la forma actual. Y por cierto, entiendo bien el Catalán, aunque respondo en castellano, lo mismo me pasa con el Gallego.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> El catalán debería quedar relegado al ámbito histórico y cultural.



Entonces eres un puto imperialista español.


----------



## luk_87 (8 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Entonces eres un puto imperialista español.



Opiniones enfrentadas. Me encanta vuestro carácter protestón y luchador, eso es bueno. Sois gente pacifica y educada, aunque os tachen fuera de Cataluña con otros muchos tópicos. Pero la independencia de las regiones o CCAA de España sería un desastre. Tengo las 2 visiones dentro de mi. Para mi Cataluña es el lugar más bonito de España, buen clima, buenos servicios. Solo detesto una cosa, la comida. La gallega es la mejor, después de conocer todas las regiones del país. ( me la llevo a Barcelona en neveras )  Y respecto a los idiomas, creo que hablar tantos diferentes en España y en la UE es un desastre, y las CCAA otro ¿ sabes que si vienes a Galicia y tienes un accidente o problema de salud, no pueden ver tu historial médico ?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Opiniones enfrentadas. Me encanta vuestro carácter protestón y luchador, eso es bueno. Sois gente pacifica y educada, aunque os tachen fuera de Cataluña con otros muchos tópicos. Pero la independencia de las regiones o CCAA de España sería un desastre.



Hezpañistán es un estado fallido que tiene los días contados.


----------



## luk_87 (8 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hezpañistán es un estado fallido que tiene los días contados.



España va muy mal. Este proyecto intenta arreglarlo.

Pero no me digas que Barcelona va bien, ahora mismo esto aquí es un desastre!!! Colau es una inepta! Viste las cosas que ponen por las calles para cortar el trafico, la delincuencia, cada día menos empresas. Un desastre!!

Casi todos los lugares de España van muy mal! En fin, como verás Cataluña tiene todo el cariño de uno de los fundadores del proyecto, aunque no coincida con el nacionalismo Catalán


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Casi todos los lugares de España van muy mal!



Pues ya se las arreglarán. Aquí no queremos saber nada de tu proyecto.


----------



## luk_87 (8 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues ya se las arreglarán. Aquí no queremos saber nada de tu proyecto.



No querrás saber nada, Barcelona es después de Madrid nuestro segundo grupo por numero de simpatizantes 

Por cierto, nuestro proyecto es Iberista, nos gustaría integrar Portugal en nuestro país. Empezando por un acuerdo estilo "benelux"


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Por cierto, nuestro proyecto es Iberista, nos gustaría integrar Portugal en nuestro país. Empezando por un acuerdo estilo "benelux"



Empieza por traducir vuestro proyecto al catalán.


----------



## patroclus (8 Nov 2021)

Hay que votar vox o el caos.

Pero la gente creo que quiere caos, y lo van a disfrutar.


----------



## luk_87 (8 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Empieza por traducir vuestro proyecto al catalán.



No tengo ningún problema en hacerlo, y puede que lo haga


patroclus dijo:


> Hay que votar vox o el caos.
> 
> Pero la gente creo que quiere caos, y lo van a disfrutar.



Hay gente a favor del aborto o la eutanasia, a favor de legalizar la prostitución para que esas mujeres puedan cotizar. Gente en contra de los toros y el maltrato animal. Es cierto que en algunas cuestiones coincidimos con vox, pero también con más partidos.

No puedes querer a España y a la vez torturar animales en una plaza de toros. Nosotros queremos una sanidad pública de calidad, electricidad económica, apoyo a los empresarios, exceptuando en los sueldos a los empleados, que deben ser adecuados y que permitan vivir a la gente sin necesidad, y es lo principal que les pedimos. 

Somos un proyecto único, el tiempo dirá


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> No tengo ningún problema en hacerlo, y puede que lo haga



Ya estás tardando.


----------



## patroclus (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> No tengo ningún problema en hacerlo, y puede que lo haga
> 
> Hay gente a favor del aborto o la eutanasia, a favor de legalizar la prostitución para que esas mujeres puedan cotizar. Gente en contra de los toros y el maltrato animal. Es cierto que en algunas cuestiones coincidimos con vox, pero también con más partidos.
> 
> ...



Lo de los toros de vox es algo que me dan ganas de vomitar. Creo que si mandamos miles de correos a vox cambiaran de opinión.


----------



## spica (8 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> En 20 minutos dicen que dividimos el voto de la derecha y de vox y ahora esto. Madre mía. Empezad por leer los programas.



En España cualquier cosa que cambie una coma del discurso progre-comunista es tildado de derecha.
Por la derecha no vais a pillar ni para el chocolate del loro.


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Nov 2021)

fuerza civica , solo el nombre huele a mandileo... No dicen ni una sola vez la palabra España. Bueno sí, una, supongo porque ya no podían eludirla más, porque a ver si no como hablas de las relaciones internacionales.


----------



## luk_87 (10 Nov 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> fuerza civica , solo el nombre huele a mandileo... No dicen ni una sola vez la palabra España. Bueno sí, una, supongo porque ya no podían eludirla más, porque a ver si no como hablas de las relaciones internacionales.



Somos un partido iberista. Escucharás más la palabra Iberia que España.

Y desde luego escucharás más, sanidad, educación, vivienda, industria.

Estamos orgullosos de nuestro país pero no somos unos ultras del deporte, nuestro objetivo es la gestión pública de calidad, y mejorar la vida de nuestros ciudadanos.

Prefieres esto, o que llenemos todo de banderitas?


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Somos un partido iberista. Escucharás más la palabra Iberia que España.
> 
> Y desde luego escucharás más, sanidad, educación, vivienda, industria.



Pues no se hable más, iberismo... un engañabobos para conducir a los patriotas bienintencionados hacia la secesión de Cataluña y País Vasco.

"Ejjque es para que luego se unan junto a Portugal en la España federal"

El único iberismo aceptable sería dividir a Portugal en 4 provincias e integrarlas en un Estado unitario, y eso no va a suceder nunca, máxime cuando aun tenemos la casa por barrer.


----------



## luk_87 (10 Nov 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pues no se hable más, iberismo... un engañabobos para conducir a los patriotas bienintencionados hacia la secesión de Cataluña y País Vasco.
> 
> "Ejjque es para que luego se unan junto a Portugal en la España federal"
> 
> El único iberismo aceptable sería dividir a Portugal en tres provincias e integrarlas en un Estado unitario, y eso no va a suceder nunca, máxime cuando aun tenemos la casa por barrer.



No estamos a favor de una España federal. Pueden entrar de forma completa como una CCAA básica de apoyo a la ciudadanía. Pero de principio nuestra idea es un pacto “benelux”


----------



## cadhucat (12 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Y desde luego escucharás más, sanidad, educación, vivienda, industria.



Más prevendas, propaganda, compra de votos, gasto público, socialismo...

Si se pudiera os votaría negativo


----------



## luk_87 (12 Nov 2021)

cadhucat dijo:


> Más prevendas, propaganda, compra de votos, gasto público, socialismo...
> 
> Si se pudiera os votaría negativo



En eeuu tienes un país fantástico donde si te pones enfermo pagas 15.000€ de factura de hospital.

Mira, ya tienes algo que hacer, énviales un correo de sugerencia a burbuja 

¿Gasto público? Definitivamente no has leído el programa ni el ideario.


----------



## cadhucat (12 Nov 2021)

A ver, el programa es mejor que los partidos actuales. Pero cómo vas a reducir impuestos y gastos público si amplias coberturas, universidad gratis, promueves tontería ecologistas, "investigación", etc etc. Es puro wishful thinking


----------



## Papo de luz (12 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> En eeuu tienes un país fantástico donde si te pones enfermo pagas 15.000€ de factura de hospital.
> 
> Mira, ya tienes algo que hacer, énviales un correo de sugerencia a burbuja
> 
> ¿Gasto público? Definitivamente no has leído el programa ni el ideario.





luk_87 dijo:


> En eeuu tienes un país fantástico donde si te pones enfermo pagas 15.000€ de factura de hospital.
> 
> Mira, ya tienes algo que hacer, énviales un correo de sugerencia a burbuja
> 
> ¿Gasto público? Definitivamente no has leído el programa ni el ideario.



En España si te pones enfermo te mueres, pero oyes, te vas al otro barrio yatrogenizado o esperando en la lista de espera sin pagar nada.


----------



## luk_87 (12 Nov 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En España si te pones enfermo te mueres, pero oyes, te vas al otro barrio yatrogenizado o esperando en la lista de espera sin pagar nada.



La sanidad española hoy en día da pena. Te la cobran bien cobrada y luego las listas de espera son eternas. Nosotros estamos a favor de que se cobre, pero que sea eficiente y funcione bien, y a poder ser con personal laboral.


----------



## luk_87 (12 Nov 2021)

cadhucat dijo:


> A ver, el programa es mejor que los partidos actuales. Pero cómo vas a reducir impuestos y gastos público si amplias coberturas, universidad gratis, promueves tontería ecologistas, "investigación", etc etc. Es puro wishful thinking



Por ejemplo cargándonos duplicidades de las CCAA como esta. Aparte de gestionar el litoral costas del estado, ahora la xunta en Galicia también se mete, es terrible.





__





PLAN DE ORDENACIÓN DO LITORAL






www.xunta.es


----------



## Papo de luz (12 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> La sanidad española hoy en día da pena. Te la cobran bien cobrada y luego las listas de espera son eternas. Nosotros estamos a favor de que se cobre, pero que sea eficiente y funcione bien, y a poder ser con personal laboral.



La sanidad suiza estaria bien.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Nov 2021)

no quiero partidos quiero milicias.


----------



## luk_87 (13 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> no quiero partidos quiero milicias.



¿Que propones?


----------



## Furymundo (13 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> ¿Que propones?



ir al monte.
armados con escopetas.
salimos del sistema
zampamos jabalis.


----------



## luk_87 (14 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> ir al monte.
> armados con escopetas.
> salimos del sistema
> zampamos jabalis.



La verdad, creo que esto difiere bastante de lo que buscamos en este proyecto, pero bueno, suerte en tu iniciativa!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Nov 2021)

Muchos partidos nuevos... parece ser que la maquinaria socialista sabe que va a perder las próximas elecciones, y está intentando captar el voto descontento creando una amalgama de partidos afines.


----------



## inde (15 Nov 2021)

En burbuja todo lo que esté a la izquierda del nazismo (o los toros y bandera de vox) es progre.


----------



## tracrium (15 Nov 2021)

inde dijo:


> En burbuja todo lo que esté a la izquierda del nazismo (o los toros y bandera de vox) es progre.



El paradigma de la progrehez es la puta agenda 2030. La cual defienden:
- PP
- PSOE
- Podemas
- ERC
- PNV
- CUP
- Bildu
- BNG
- JxCat
- CC

¡Es que no se salva ni uno!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



Das pena con esta mierda de hilo.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



¿Quienes sois? Me da la impresion de 4 niños rata un poco parguelas, al estilo farlopito, con poca idea de politica, con pocas ideas renovadoras y con poca ambicion patriotica

Edito: Me acabo de leer los puntos del principal y es un puto descojone. Una especie de mugremos + liberaloides, todo en uno, con un programa hecho por un niño rata, asi al tuntun, que parece que lo has hecho en una tarde en 5 minutos con las 4 tontadas que te han venido ala cabeza ese momento

No se como puedes esperar que te tome alguien en serio, si no te tomas ni a ti mismo


----------



## Lumpen (19 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...


----------



## Lumpen (19 Nov 2021)

inde dijo:


> En burbuja todo lo que esté a la izquierda del nazismo (o los toros y bandera de vox) es progre.




Progre y malo. Las dos cosas, asies.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



Responde puto cobarde inutil


----------



## luk_87 (19 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Responde puto cobarde inutil



No voy a responder a un comentario insultándonos, como comprenderás, lo que acabo de hacer es reportarte


----------



## luk_87 (19 Nov 2021)

No vamos a permitir portar armas para que luego en cualquier accidente de trafico tengamos varios muertos en una discusión. Y fíjate, que yo soy tirador y aficionado a este mundo, pero no sería sensato. Te gustaría que en una discusión alguien saque un arma y te dispare? o a algún familiar? 

Es totalmente inviable.


----------



## tortura (19 Nov 2021)

Hay personas que no entienden lo que significa el juego "por el poder", es un juego que se puede practicar, pero creo que esto ya se asemeja a un juego en el que el poder no interesa a nadie, sino el momento. Los partidos políticos actuales a mi me parecen demasiado significativos como para que haya personas que jueguen con ellos y nos intente imponer su ideología "nefasta y traidora", pero claro, todos se van con un determinado partido cuando comienzan a tener éxito y los votan. Hay personas que hoy se están alineando más con la ultraizquierda o con la derecha extrema (ZP) que tanto criticaban los líderes del PSOE hace años. Hoy ante tanta desmesura todos han caído en el juego de la corrupción y el no sentido común. van decir que había partidos políticos antisistema que hoy en día se han alineado con el "juego por el poder fáctico", de ello ya se inmiscuyen partidos poco conocidos pero parece ser muy seguidos que sólo esperan la bendición del "Dios eterno" que tanto les subyace. Ya critican por criticar y se han convertido en lobos solitarios por el poder "fáctico", para mí que se encuentra todo en desuso y merecen (muchos" ser de un único partido político, *EL PARTIDO DE SUBNORMALES ESPAÑOLES (PSE), AL CUAL ESTARÍAN OBLIGADOS A AFILIARSE SI FUERAN GENTE "NORMAL".* Gracias a todos por corromper la "fiesta de la democracia" en la que todos estábamos creando para encontrar un clima de confianza y paz duradera. ¡Sólo VOX nos salvará, el único partido que debe de decir la verdad, los corruptos no cuentan, y menos si son PSOE, excepto IU (con todos sus problemas que puedan tener, hasta incluso ciertos sectores del PP, etc).








IGUAL NOS ESPERAN EN LA CUNETA. ¡VIVA VOX!


----------



## luk_87 (19 Nov 2021)

claro, que en USA no hay tiroteos...


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> No voy a responder a un comentario insultándonos, como comprenderás, lo que acabo de hacer es reportarte



JAJJAJAJ

puto niño rata subnormal, jugando al sin-city-politiquitos

si no tienes webos ni de dar la cara cuando alguien se DESCOJONA y con razon, de tu puta mierda de mini-programa que parece hecho por un atontao porrero de la eso, ya veo el liderazgo que te gastas

en fin, por suerte, tu gilipollez de plataformita, jamas saldra mucho mas alla de este pozo de mierda, o de una cuenta de mariconagran donde poner 2 tontaditas para frikis judeoporreros como tu

PD: Reporta reporta


----------



## luk_87 (20 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> JAJJAJAJ
> 
> puto niño rata subnormal, jugando al sin-city-politiquitos
> 
> ...



El programa al completo lo tenemos en la web. Esto solo es un ideario ( un resumen)

Fuerza Cívica, puedes encontrarnos en la web.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> No voy a responder a un comentario insultándonos, como comprenderás, lo que acabo de hacer es reportarte


----------



## dabuti (20 Nov 2021)

Fuerza Cívica – España – Partido politico Español Fuerza Cívica







fuerzacivica.es


----------



## chusto (20 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​



Ciudagramos 2.0. Ciudagramos reloaded.


----------



## Ponix (20 Nov 2021)

No hay partido politico que pueda hacer nada ya. España está vendida y un gobierno puede tener un poco de poder del total.


----------



## luk_87 (20 Nov 2021)

chusto dijo:


> Ciudagramos 2.0. Ciudagramos reloaded.



Al menos compara los programas. Lo rápido es escribir algo sin tener ni idea.


----------



## luk_87 (20 Nov 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> No hay partido politico que pueda hacer nada ya. España está vendida y un gobierno puede tener un poco de poder del total.



Propones tirar la toalla y ya? No hacer nada?


----------



## chusto (20 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Al menos compara los programas. Lo rápido es escribir algo sin tener ni idea.



Bajar impuesto ñiñiñiñi y luego cosas progres.

Quien esta detras de este partido??


----------



## luk_87 (20 Nov 2021)

chusto dijo:


> Bajar impuesto ñiñiñiñi y luego cosas progres.
> 
> Quien esta detras de este partido??



Los fundadores. Están en la pagina web.


----------



## Ponix (20 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Propones tirar la toalla y ya? No hacer nada?



Si se quiere hacer algo debe ser por la vía militar... Y opino que son otra panda de vendidos. Por lo tanto... Sí. Morir sin hijos y ya.


----------



## luk_87 (21 Nov 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> Si se quiere hacer algo debe ser por la vía militar... Y opino que son otra panda de vendidos. Por lo tanto... Sí. Morir sin hijos y ya.



Pues hay gente que no tiramos la toalla, supongo que es mejor que nada. Nosotros estamos intentando revertir la mala función pública del sistema actual.

El otro día en mi centro de salud de 9 médicos 6 de baja y sin sustituto, y las colas en secretaría de 50 metros. Galicia, sanidad PP.


----------



## Ponix (21 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Pues hay gente que no tiramos la toalla, supongo que es mejor que nada. Nosotros estamos intentando revertir la mala función pública del sistema actual.
> 
> El otro día en mi centro de salud de 9 médicos 6 de baja y sin sustituto, y las colas en secretaría de 50 metros. Galicia, sanidad PP.



Ánimo


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Nov 2021)

La política no salvará a la humanidad.


----------



## luk_87 (21 Nov 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> Ánimo



Gracias


----------



## luk_87 (21 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> La política no salvará a la humanidad.



La mala política no la salvará, pero la anarquía tampoco. Y si hablamos de dictaduras peor aun.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> La mala política no la salvará, pero la anarquía tampoco. Y si hablamos de dictaduras peor aun.




*SALMO 126*
El esfuerzo humano es inútil sin Dios


> *1Si el Señor no construye la casa,
> en vano se cansan los albañiles;
> si el Señor no guarda la ciudad,
> en vano vigilan los centinelas.
> ...


----------



## dragon33 (21 Nov 2021)

"con el estado por bandera".....ya empezamos mal, no, hay que ir disminuyendo a este y su influencia en aspectos individuales.


----------



## Chuchus (22 Nov 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Es mejor ser un putero que ser un ladrom


----------



## Chortina de Humo (23 Nov 2021)

Otro chiringuito?
A tomar por culo todos ya


----------



## Akathistos (24 Nov 2021)

Un partido que promueve el aborto, la eutanasia y utiliza la palabra género en vez de sexo no merece el apoyo de ningún ser humano.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (24 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> up



Que te busques un puto trabajo normal! Que la mayoria de gente esta hasta los mismisimos cojones de politicos vividores! 
Llegas tarde, hace unos años hubiera colado.


----------



## Señormerigueder (26 Nov 2021)

No me molesto en leer una línea de es puta mierda, para ovejas.


----------



## luk_87 (26 Nov 2021)

Desde luego con tu respuesta se aprecia que no te has molestado ni en leer el ideario.

Te resumo: No vamos a presentarnos a autonómicas puesto que estamos en contra del modelo de estado actual.


----------



## Nachocop (26 Nov 2021)

Vaya parguela con el up, dais vergüenza ajena. 4 catetos covidiotas de forocoches. A ver sí les banean para que dejen de hacer publicidad.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2021)

FC=Foro Carros.


----------



## luk_87 (26 Nov 2021)

Nachocop dijo:


> Vaya parguela con el up, dais vergüenza ajena. 4 catetos covidiotas de forocoches. A ver sí les banean para que dejen de hacer publicidad.



Estoy en la sección de política. Si, eso, así con censura ya no hacemos la competencia al ppsoe. La llevas clara. Para el mes empezamos con mesas informativas en toda España.

Te vas a hartar de escucharnos. Y ten por seguro que tarde o temprano estaremos en tu TV.


----------



## Nachocop (26 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Estoy en la sección de política. Si, eso, así con censura ya no hacemos la competencia al ppsoe. La llevas clara. Para el mes empezamos con mesas informativas en toda España.
> 
> Te vas a hartar de escucharnos. Y ten por seguro que tarde o temprano estaremos en tu TV.



No vais a estar en la tele en la puta vida, sois un ciudadanos de tercera división. Un intento de progres liberales que no sumais 2+2 entre toda la "cúpula". No hay uno solo que pase de los 100 de iq. Venga a comprar mascarillas y a poneros la tercera, que ya va tocando.


----------



## luk_87 (26 Nov 2021)

Nachocop dijo:


> No vais a estar en la tele en la puta vida, sois un ciudadanos de tercera división. Un intento de progres liberales que no sumais 2+2 entre toda la "cúpula". No hay uno solo que pase de los 100 de iq. Venga a comprar mascarillas y a poneros la tercera, que ya va tocando.



Entre la plandemia y el volcán falso de La Palma, ya no se que pensar!

Pásate por un hospital antes de soltar semejantes comentarios de cuñado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Entre la plandemia y el volcán falso de La Palma, ya no se que pensar!
> 
> Pásate por un hospital antes de soltar semejantes comentarios de cuñado.



Otro cateto covidiota.


----------



## luk_87 (27 Nov 2021)

Sigues comparándonos con CS sin siquiera leer el
Ideario.


----------



## luk_87 (27 Nov 2021)

Al menos aprende a poner las tildes. Patética es tu forma de escribir.


----------



## luk_87 (27 Nov 2021)

Nosotros estamos en contra de cualquier forma de violencia, contra cualquier persona. Amos? Si, está detrás Bill Gates cofinanciando el proyecto jaja


----------



## inde (27 Nov 2021)

Por fin un partido a favor de la vacunación y al mismo tiempo la libertad de elección.

Parece que la mortalidad gracias a las vacunas no han parado de bajar.

En otro orden de cosas, creo que lo mejor para el país es dejar que los antivacunas vayan extinguiéndose poco a poco a base de mortalidad. Al final sobreviviría el linaje inteligente, que votaría a partidos como estos.


----------



## luk_87 (28 Nov 2021)

Ya estamos en todas las provincias. No nos organizamos por regiones. Si quieres participar el proyecto entra en la web. Fuerzacivica.es


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (28 Nov 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> abogamos por integrar "las mejores ideas de la derecha como de la *izquierda*



Que los bote su puta madre. Otro Podemos


----------



## 1974 (1 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Así que tienen tu voto y el de tu madre?


----------



## Lester_33 (3 Dic 2021)

Apoyo a la Ley de Plazos y la eutanasia ...

Pero ¿qué cojones es esto?


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Dic 2021)

Entro, no veo limite de velocidad a 130 en todas las autopistas y me piro.


----------



## Bye Felicia (3 Dic 2021)

A mi el nombre me suena al típico partido que se presenta para decir; votadme soy diferente a los demás, véase los intentos fallidos de Mario Conde, o Ruiz Mateos.


----------



## luk_87 (3 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Entro, no veo limite de velocidad a 130 en todas las autopistas y me piro.



La idea es subirlos un poco. Solo en autopista. Quizás de forma genérica a 150. Es algo que tenemos pendiente de estudiar y valorar. Por ejemplo haciendo antes pruebas test, para ver el comportamiento de los conductores y sancionar fuertemente el uso indebido del carril izquierdo. También pensamos que sería positivo dividir con medianeras las carreteras secundarias para evitar accidentes frontales.


----------



## Ludovicus (3 Dic 2021)

Es lo que España necesita urgentemente: más partidos políticos.


----------



## luk_87 (3 Dic 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Es lo que España necesita urgentemente: más partidos políticos.



Es una opción más para los votantes. Desde luego seguir votando a pp y psoe no creo que sea una solución.


----------



## Ludovicus (3 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Es una opción más para los votantes. Desde luego seguir votando a pp y psoe no creo que sea una solución.



Votontos, se dice votontos, no votantes.


----------



## Felson (3 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



El 4º punto, en contra, lo de ilegalizar la prostitución, o sea, un partido para Bernstein y maridos de Oltra, mujer... (perdón por la errata, e rrata, en Oltra, otra vez me ha vuelto pasar, pero no tengo tiempo de cambiar la errata... me refería a Otra (Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Distinta de aquella de que se habla. U. t. c. s.).... mujer, señor juez... en sentido figurado... Oltra (cachis, otra vez)... Otra mujer (ahora, sí).


----------



## GatoAzul (3 Dic 2021)

Otro más para chupar del bote. Disidencia controlada.


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (4 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros



Dudo que los puteros quieran encarecer el servicio pagando impuestos.


----------



## George Orwell (8 Dic 2021)

Que digan claro en su primer punto del programa que quieren pillar sueldo Nescafé y que llegan a la política por dinero y juro que les voto.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (14 Dic 2021)

Sus muertos no necesitan el semen de tu ojete, gracias.


----------



## Sax Solo (14 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Entre la plandemia y el volcán falso de La Palma, ya no se que pensar!
> 
> *Pásate por un hospital* antes de soltar semejantes comentarios de cuñado.



Pásate por un hospital

Pásate por un hospital

Pásate por un hospital

Pásate por un hospital

Pásate por un hospital

Pásate por un hospital


----------



## Lábaro (14 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



No se si te habras dado cuenta,pero el unico que defiende tal partido y levanta el hilo constantemente...eres solo tu : No hay otros portavoces,ni fotos,ni nada que demuestre el "auge" de esta extraña formacion fantasma sin militancia,manifestaciones,etc...

¿Un partido "faque" creado expresamente a medida de la corrupta partitocracia y con el único objetivo de intentar rascar alguna mamandurria a cuenta de unos cuantos votantes incautos? (No serías el primero que lo intenta como modo de vida "profesional"(Parasitario),eso te lo aseguro...)


----------



## luk_87 (14 Dic 2021)

Te agradezco en nombre de Fuerza Cívica tu labor upeando el hilo. Gracias


----------



## luk_87 (14 Dic 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> No se si te habras dado cuenta,pero el unico que defiende tal partido y levanta el hilo constantemente...eres solo tu : No hay otros portavoces,ni fotos,ni nada que demuestre el "auge" de esta extraña formacion fantasma sin militancia,manifestaciones,etc...
> 
> ¿Un partido "faque" creado expresamente a medida de la corrupta partitocracia y con el único objetivo de intentar rascar alguna mamandurria a cuenta de unos cuantos votantes incautos? (No serías el primero que lo intenta como modo de vida "profesional"(Parasitario),eso te lo aseguro...)



Www.fuerzacivica.es


----------



## luk_87 (14 Dic 2021)

Rebatir nuestros argumentos. Podrías empezar por poner alguno..


----------



## luk_87 (14 Dic 2021)

Está genial quemar carbón por no tener unas previsiones serias y dedicarse a cerrar nucleares de manera totalmente irresponsable.


----------



## luk_87 (14 Dic 2021)

El programa al completo está en la web. Si no quieres leerlo es tu problema. El ideario es un resumen.


----------



## luk_87 (14 Dic 2021)

Le voy a sacar más pegas… espero que seas igual de exigente con el resto de partidos


----------



## asakopako (17 Dic 2021)

Pero todavía sigue el pesado de mierda hijo de puta este? Que pocos vas a sacar aquí para tu mierda de partido progre.


----------



## Nachocop (17 Dic 2021)

El problema es que estas discutiendo con un mono con 60 de iq. 

Ninguno de los "creadores" tiene un mínimo de inteligencia como para hacer algo de verdad.

Son un grupo de frikis covidiotas de forocoches que intentan hacer un ciudadanos 2.0 copiando cosas de aquí y allá.


----------



## Nachocop (17 Dic 2021)

Los analfabetos estos querían abrir los afiliados para ir recibiendo dinerito. Si consiguen más de 5 me doy con un canto en los dientes. Y eso que ellos son 4 o 5.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> el 4º punto lo de legalizar la prostitución , osea un partido para puteros











El directivo de Empleo que pagó 15.000 euros en prostitutas gastó otros 23.000 más


Ante la pregunta de quién acudió al prostíbulo cuando se pagó con dinero público, la portavoz del PSOE responde que "el consejero no era portero" del local




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Www.fuerzacivica.es



La sede del partido está en la Rúa (que no calle) Zaragoza, 8 de Vigo. Según Google Maps, allí se ubica el espacio de "coworking" La Planta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Dic 2021)

Bah. Política de buffet libre. Picando de aquí y de allá, intentando robar el voto descontento.

Muy al estilo de Podemos o de C's en sus inicios.

Ignorar hilo y a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Dic 2021)

Me la suda la política anda y que los maten a todos


----------



## Play_91 (18 Dic 2021)

No gracias, no voto ni muerto.
Prometer hasta meter.


----------



## Play_91 (18 Dic 2021)

El partido de los puteros, lo que faltaba.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah. Política de buffet libre. Picando de aquí y de allá, intentando robar el voto descontento.



Como dicen los castizos, "ni chicha ni limoná".


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (19 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



sigue borrando tu último mensaje para volver a crearlo y hacerlo pasar por nuevo.


----------



## luk_87 (20 Dic 2021)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


> sigue borrando tu último mensaje para volver a crearlo y hacerlo pasar por nuevo.



Corre a votar a un partido que le dan ayudas y dejan entrar con un total descontrol a los extranjeros y además que apoyan una ley que crea desigualdad entre hombres y mujeres.

Electricidad 500% más cara gracias a ti y al resto de votantes socialistas.

Rojos hambre y piojos.


----------



## luk_87 (20 Dic 2021)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


> sigue borrando tu último mensaje para volver a crearlo y hacerlo pasar por nuevo.







__





Precio de la tarifa de luz por horas HOY | Consulta ahora ✅


Comprueba aquí el Precio actual de la Luz | Precios máximos y mínimos de la luz a lo largo del día, con y sin Discriminación Horaria del día que quieras




tarifaluzhora.es





A disfrutar de lo votado!!

kwh a 0,50 casi. Que barbaridad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Rojos hambre y piojos.



*Fachas, hambre y cucarachas*.


----------



## luk_87 (20 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *Fachas, hambre y cucarachas*.



Bueno, eso aquí sobra. Nosotros somos el partido del sentido común. Tenemos ideas tanto de izquierda centro y derecha.


----------



## Charles B. (20 Dic 2021)

Algunas cosas del programa me gustan y otras no. De todas formas en España es imposible confiar en ningún partido político. Continuaré siendo abstencionista.

Veo que son gallegos, mal rollo. Nada bueno ha salido de Galicia jamás.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Bueno, eso aquí sobra. Nosotros somos el partido del sentido común. Tenemos ideas tanto de izquierda centro y derecha.



Pues entonces no insultes.


----------



## inde (21 Dic 2021)

Se debe implantar la vacunacion obligatoria


----------



## Lábaro (21 Dic 2021)

luk_87 dijo:


> Www.fuerzacivica.es



A mi una anónima página gueb que puede crear cualquiera,no me dice absolutamente nada : Enséñanos fotos,actos,etc que demuestren algo de actividad y movimiento,al margen de las consabidas redes sociales...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Dic 2021)

PARTIDARIOS DE LA VACUNACIÓN OBLIGATORIA. A LA MIERDA NAZIS COVIDIANOS.


----------



## wintermute81 (24 Dic 2021)

Éxitazo arrollador en burbuja.
Trillones de votos para el upyd de los chinos.


----------



## wintermute81 (24 Dic 2021)

Up


----------



## tortura (27 Dic 2021)

Bolsonaro, lo tuyo ya manda leches, y eso que decían que no eras tan pacifista como antes....









*BOLSONARO, NO TE CALLES, LUCHA, TUS ENEMIGOS SON IMPORTANTES Y MUY PODEROSOS, QUIEREN METERNOS MIEDO Y BORRAR TODO VESTIGIO DE HUMANIDAD. LO MIO ES POR HABER SIDO DE IZQUIERDAS CUANDO ELLOS ERAN DE "DERECHAS"...*


----------



## desev (27 Dic 2021)

Queréis gastar más y bajar impuestos, pero decís que queréis amortizar la deuda pública cuando son medidas que la dispararían.

Necesitáis un par de tardes más en la barra del bar para afinar eso


----------



## luk_87 (28 Dic 2021)

Up


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (28 Dic 2021)

Esos chicos se lo curran más que la España vaciada pero no salen en la tele.

No tienen experiencia, y les falta conocimientos, pero tienen buenas intenciones.

Lo más parecido que he visto a esa "organización civil" surgida del pueblo de la que habla Rubén Gisbert es esto, un partido surgido en ForoCoches (pero como es un sectario ni se dará cuenta, es como Juan Bautista esperando eternamente la llegada de ese Mesías que no espera que llegue nunca, ni cuando lo tiene delante de sus narices)

Jodeos, cibervoluntarios varios y evangelistas del abstencionismo "pues me enfado y no respiro, uy, no voto", que tienen mucha paciencia, jaja


----------



## El Disidente (31 Dic 2021)

La Administración es un ente sin conciencia cuya principal prioridad es la salvaguarda de su diseño. Cualquier acción dirigida a atentar contra el orden establecido será derribada y dejará de tener sentido.


----------



## JyQ (3 Ene 2022)

OK







OK







OK
IMAGINO QUE QUERÉIS DECIR FISIÓN NUCLEAR, NO FUSIÓN, ESO ES CIENCIA FICCIÓN POR AHORA.







OK







NO OK







OK







OK







NO OK







NO OK







OK


----------



## JyQ (3 Ene 2022)

NO OK.







ME FALTAN DETALLES. NO HAY NADA GRATIS. DE MOMENTO NO OK.







OK







SANIDAD PÚBLICA SÍ, PERO CON COPAGO O SÓLO SI PAGO VOLUNTARIO DE LA SS, EN OTRO CASO SEGURO MÉDICO PRIVADO OBLIGATORIO. SEMI OK.







NO OK LEY DE PLAZOS. OK EUTANASIA.








OK







NO OK A SUPRIMIR AUTONOMÍAS, LO MEJOR ES UN MODELO FEDERAL ESTILO EEUU.
MADRID HA DEMOSTRADO QUE EXISTE UNA COMPETENCIA ENTRE ELLAS Y DEJA EN EVIDENCIA A LOS SOCIALISTAS DE LAS AUTONOMÍAS POBRES Y MISERABLES GOBERNADAS POR SOCIALISTAS, EN TODO CASO HAY QUE QUITAR CAPACIDAD DE DECISIÓN AL GOBIERNO CENTRAL SOBRE LAS AUTONOMÍAS, CADA UNA QUE SE ARRUINE COMO QUIERA CON SU SOCIALISTA DE MIERDA. 
QUITAR EL SENADO OK
QUITAR DIPUTACIONES OK.
INCLUSO DESCENTRALIZAR A NIVEL DE DIPUTACIÓN, OK, EL TIEMPO PONDRÁ A CADA UNO EN SU LUGAR DESPUÉS DE COMPETIR.








OK.







OOOOKKKK







OK


----------



## JyQ (3 Ene 2022)

FALTA MUCHO DETALLE, TANTOS COMO CRÍMENES POSIBLES HAY. SEMI OK.







ENTIENDO QUE TRABAJAR EN EMPRESA PRIVADA.
EN ESE CASO OK.







SÓLO USO FARMACOLÓGICO. SEMI OK.







OK







DA IGUAL EL NÚMERO MIENTRAS ESTO SEA UNA DICTADURA DE PARTIDOS PUEDE HABER UNO POR CADA PARTIDO Y ES LO MISMO, ANTES HAY QUE CAMBIAR ESO CAMBIANDO LA CONSTITUCIÓN. SEMI OK.







¿Y LA CONSTITUCIÓN ACTUAL? HAY QUE CAMBIARLA ANTES CON MAYORÍA SUFICIENTE. SEMI OK.







OK. 







CHORRADA. ADEMÁS LA MAYORÍA SON REPÚBLICAS BANANERAS SOCIALISTAS MISERABLES. 
NO OK.







PA QUÉ SI YA HAY LIBRE COMERCIO Y NO HAY ADUANAS PARA MERCANCÍAS NI PERSONAS????????? NO TIENE SENTIDO.
NO OK.







ENTIENDO QUE ESTO SUPRIME LEYES LGTBI Y LIVG, ASÍ COMO MEMORIA HISTÓRICA??
SI ES ASÍ.

OK


----------



## JyQ (3 Ene 2022)

ESTA ÚLTIMA ME ENCANTA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
VENGA, OK... PERO JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



18/32 => 56% de afinidad en mi caso.


----------



## luk_87 (4 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 891485
> 
> 
> ESTA ÚLTIMA ME ENCANTA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> ...



Está bastante bien. Si quieres participar pásate por el telegram. www.fuerzacivica.es


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



Shit!


----------



## Bye Felicia (5 Ene 2022)

Bloqueas por insultar? Como @Pedro el Romano


----------



## luk_87 (5 Ene 2022)

No bloqueamos a nadie por sus ideologías. Pero llevamos expulsada a mucha gente por ser poco correcta, no respetar a los demás etc.


----------



## luk_87 (5 Ene 2022)

Absurda y poco coherente respuesta. ¿Estás bien?


----------



## Orífero (5 Ene 2022)

Lo de promover pagos vía teléfono no me gusta. pero bueno, si van a OBLIGAR a los bancos a facilitar cuenta gratuita...
Lo que suena bien también es lo del mandato IMPERATIVO de los miembros de las Cortes.

Pero vamos, que si no salimos de Europa, no hay NADA que hacer. Y salir implicaría varios años de purgatorio por nuestros pecados hasta que empezase a tirar todo. A Europa no se le va a exigir nada mientras pague la fiesta.
Lo que pasa es que hemos oído tantas cosas bonitas ya tantas veces.

Tampoco es para comprar con Podemos, porque ésos desde el primer momento se veía que eran basura progre. Sólo con ese cabecilla...

Falange tiene más solera.




Discrepante Libre dijo:


> - Quiero una ley de responsabilidades políticas (Si suena a Franquismo pero es lo que hace falta), QUE LOS POLITICOS QUE GESTIONEN MAL AUNQUE NO HAYAN COMETIDO DELITOS, QUE NO SE VAYAN DE ROSITAS ¡¡COÑO!!
> - Quiero una comisión nacional de investigación sobre el COVID, su gestión, la histeria colectiva sembrada adrede que ha destrozado a la sociedad, los pagos a medios etc, con pelos y señales, con nombres y apellidos, judicializada y llevados ante el juez todos los implicados.
> - Quiero un blindaje de los derechos fundamentales y las libertades públicas, que ningun Cacique o subcacique local pueda gestionarlo según lo que le venga en gana a él o a su putita o putito consejero/a de lo que sea.
> - Quiero un organo consultivo a nivel nacional compuesto por especialistas de los mejores centros de España que se convocará para situaciones de emergencia, que asesorán ante medidas extraordinarias ante grandes emergencias de todo tipo.
> ...




Obligarles podría cabrearles. No creo que sea buena idea cabrear a los mejores.


----------



## Orífero (5 Ene 2022)

Editando.


----------



## Von Riné (6 Ene 2022)

Algunas cosas son muy interesantes pero me chirría lo de pagar todo con tarjeta en detrimento del efectivo


----------



## luk_87 (6 Ene 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Algunas cosas son muy interesantes pero me chirría lo de pagar todo con tarjeta en detrimento del efectivo



Hay puntos que pensamos que son positivos para la sociedad ( en este caso para controlar la delincuencia y el dinero B ) pero en general no gustan a nadie, o no gustan a la mayoría. Este es uno de ellos. Pero lo llevaremos igualmente, nosotros creamos este proyecto para que nuestro país mejore, ante todo principios. Para partidos bisagra sobran opciones, la mayoría buscan el sillón, nosotros no.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (9 Ene 2022)

No es igual que los otros porque es un partido surgido de la ciudadanía, y no por ejemplo como Ciudadanos.

En ForoCoches no les dejan anunciarse apenas, aunque hayan surgido allí.

Y no soy del partido.

Y a ti lo que he pasa es que estás aquí como la mayoría, porque no tienes opción de conseguir una invitación, ya que no tienes amigos, y tampoco quieres gastar dinero en eso.

No me vayas a comparar esta mierda de foro lleno de cibervoluntarios y tarados que se toman en serio a sí mismos con Forocoches.


----------



## magooo (9 Ene 2022)

Dónde puedo afiliarme? A ver si toca la flauta y consigo ser parte de uno de estos timos y hacerme rico a costa de otros palurdos. Si todos los analfabetos funcionales que hay de ministros han llegado hasta ahí, todo es posible


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

Yo en su día estuve en Fuerza Nueva ¿También levantais el brazo hacia Dios? ¿Os copian los discursos los Voxemitas?


----------



## luk_87 (9 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Yo en su día estuve en Fuerza Nueva ¿También levantais el brazo hacia Dios? ¿Os copian los discursos los Voxemitas?



No has leído ni el ideario ( resumen para vagos ) ??


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> No has leído ni el ideario ( resumen para vagos ) ??



Dios, Patria y Justicia, seran siempre nuestro ideaaaal.

Deberiais también organizar campamentos de verano, donde la chavalada vestida de uniforme y boina paramilitar se entrene en el deporte para la mejora fisica y moral de la raza.


----------



## g62848 (9 Ene 2022)

Suena a upyd


----------



## El Exterminador (9 Ene 2022)

Si voto, debe ser un partido que acabe con el r78...frente obrero, tiene posibilidades de mi voto


----------



## luk_87 (9 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Dios, Patria y Justicia, seran siempre nuestro ideaaaal.
> 
> Deberiais también organizar campamentos de verano, donde la chavalada vestida de uniforme y boina paramilitar se entrene en el deporte para la mejora fisica y moral de la raza.



Nuestro ideario ni programa pone eso. Eres tan vago que ni ves un ideario que se lee en 1 minuto. 


www.fuerzacivica.es


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Nuestro ideario ni programa pone eso. Eres tan vago que ni ves un ideario que se lee en 1 minuto.
> 
> 
> www.fuerzacivica.es



No sera que me suda la polla vuestro ideario y vengo a reirme de vosotros.

Unos tios que quereis quitar el dinero fisico jajajajjaa venga hombre, antes voto al marxismo-leninismo rancio que a gentuza asi.

Os vais a comer 100 votos y gracias, estilo partidos como Muerte al Sistema, Por un mundo mas Justo y demas mongoladas.


----------



## luk_87 (9 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No sera que me suda la polla vuestro ideario y vengo a reirme de vosotros.
> 
> Unos tios que quereis quitar el dinero fisico jajajajjaa venga hombre, antes voto al marxismo-leninismo rancio que a gentuza asi.
> 
> Os vais a comer 100 votos y gracias, estilo partidos como Muerte al Sistema, Por un mundo mas Justo y demas mongoladas.



Sin embargo del psoe no dices nada, electricidad 500% más cara, paro, destrucción de empresas, okupas, y miles de muertos por no haber cerrado las fronteras.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Ene 2022)

Os animo a que le reportéis por SPAM para que le cierren la cuenta.


----------



## luk_87 (9 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Os animo a que le reportéis por SPAM para que le cierren la cuenta.



Censura. jajaja eso! Todo el que hable en Castellano censurado!


----------



## luk_87 (9 Ene 2022)

“1o.- AUTORIZAR a .Fuerza Cívica para proceder á ocupación temporal do dominio público municipal os
días - as 16:00-20:00 co gallo da .Mesa informativa Fuerza Cívica ., segundo o solicitado.
Situación das mesas informativas:
• Camiño Pastora 3 (Enfronte da entrada peonil do centro comercial Gran vía) 29 de xaneiro,
de 16-20h.
• Rúa Príncipe (Farola de Príncipe) 30 de xaneiro, 5 y 6 de febreiro de 16-20h

Ya tenemos fecha de la mesa informativa en Vigo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Censura. jajaja eso! Todo el que hable en Castellano censurado!


----------



## luk_87 (9 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Si, la butifarra jajajaja

se que te gustaría pero no estoy interesado


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Si, la butifarra jajajaja
> 
> se que te gustaría pero no estoy interesado



ATPC, subnormal.


----------



## luk_87 (11 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ATPC, subnormal.



La verdad como ya te dije no estoy interesado. Lo que te gusta a ti no tiene porque gustarle a los demás jeje


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*
> 
> El único proyecto político que lucha desde el Sentido Común por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.
> ​
> ...



Otro candidato a formar parte de la oligocracia. Le doy un 0'5% de share electoral de aquí a 10 años.


----------



## luk_87 (12 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Otro candidato a formar parte de la oligocracia. Le doy un 0'5% de share electoral de aquí a 10 años.



Si quieres no hacemos nada ya… es mejor lo que hacemos nosotros que quejarse sin más


----------



## Blackmoon (12 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Si quieres no hacemos nada ya… es mejor lo que hacemos nosotros que quejarse sin más



Uy, no, claro que hay que hacer cosas. Pero hacer algo para pasar a formar parte de la oligarquía existente, pues no. Más de lo mismo.

Renunciad a todo sueldo y promoved que llegados al Poder oligárquico, lo dinamitaréis para formar un período constituyente con elecciones en circunscripciones electorales pequeñas, sin listas de partidos, con candidatos uninominales a doble vuelta.

A qué no, eh?. Pues más DE LO MISMO.


----------



## luk_87 (12 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Uy, no, claro que hay que hacer cosas. Pero hacer algo para pasar a formar parte de la oligarquía existente, pues no. Más de lo mismo.
> 
> Renunciad a todo sueldo y promoved que llegados al Poder oligárquico, lo dinamitaréis para formar un período constituyente con elecciones en circunscripciones electorales pequeñas, sin listas de partidos, con candidatos uninominales a doble vuelta.
> 
> A qué no, eh?. Pues más DE LO MISMO.



Renunciad al sueldo. Imagínate que estoy años en excedencia ¿de que vivo? ¿Tengo que ser rico para participar en la democracia?

Listas abiertas, vamos, utópico y anárquico. Imagínate las ccaa. Cada una un reino taifa. Y todos votando una cosa distinta sin ordenes de partido.

Esto es sinónimo de anarquía. Un voto distinto por cada parlamentario e imposibilidad de formar mayorías.


----------



## Blackmoon (12 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Renunciad al sueldo. Imagínate que estoy años en excedencia ¿de que vivo? ¿Tengo que ser rico para participar en la democracia?
> 
> Listas abiertas, vamos, utópico y anárquico. Imagínate las ccaa. Cada una un reino taifa. Y todos votando una cosa distinta sin ordenes de partido.
> 
> Esto es sinónimo de anarquía. Un voto distinto por cada parlamentario e imposibilidad de formar mayorías.



Si te paga el Estado de Partidos, te debes al Estado de Partidos, no a los electores.

No, nada de listas abiertas. NADA DE LISTAS, ni abiertas ni cerradas. Eso es OLIGARQUÍA DE PARTIDOS,donde quién elige quién va al parlamento es el jefe de cada partido, que elabora las listas, abiertas o cerradas. No los eligen los electores.

350 circunscripciones electorales de aproximadamente la misma población.

En cada circunscripción electoral, se presenta quien quiera, militante o no de un partido político (con un suplente).

En las elecciones se vota a 1 candidato A CORTES CONSTITUYENTES (después aplicable a Cortes Legislativas, representantes de los electores para ejercer el Poder Legislativo). Los dos primeros se enfrentan en segunda vuelta. El vencedor es el REPRESENTANTE de la circunscripción electoral en las Cortes Constituyentes (después aplica a Cortes Legislativas).

El sueldo. Cada circunscripción asigna un sueldo, sacado de los impuestos EN ESA CIRCUNSCRIPCIÓN. Ya no dependen del Estado de Partidos.

Las mayorías no son necesarias puesto que el Poder Ejecutivo sería TOTALMENTE INDEPENDIENTE del legislativo. Elegido por circunscripción única a doble vuelta. Podrá estar adscrito a un partido o no. El elegido formará el gobierno que le salga de las pelotas, sin más condicionantes.

Las mayorías. Si dependen del líder de cada partido, que les dice qué votar, que es una puta vergüenza, ¿para qué los necesitamos?. Elige el papel de un jefe de partido, y votas. Y cada partido obtiene un porcentaje, que es lo mismo que ahora, pero ahorrándos 350 sueldos.

Dices "todos votando sin órdenes de partido"... si hay órdenes de partido, ESO ES LA PARTITOCRACIA, LA OLIGARQUÍA, EL PUTO ESTADO DE PARTIDOS, LA FUENTE DE LA CORRUPCIÓN. No representa a los electores.


----------



## luk_87 (12 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Si te paga el Estado de Partidos, te debes al Estado de Partidos, no a los electores.
> 
> No, nada de listas abiertas. NADA DE LISTAS, ni abiertas ni cerradas. Eso es OLIGARQUÍA DE PARTIDOS,donde quién elige quién va al parlamento es el jefe de cada partido, que elabora las listas, abiertas o cerradas. No los eligen los electores.
> 
> ...



Es inviable tu visión. Imagínate que el partido decide tomar una decisión porque lo ha dicho un científico de los que colaboran. Y luego cada parlamentario decide una cosa diferente. Inviable.

Por otro lado imagínate un político en un cargo de responsabilidad sin ingresos y en excedencia.

¿qué podría salir mal?

nosotros somos partidarios de sueldos políticos variables en funcion de productividad, en base a datos económicos derivados de organizaciones internacionales pero no de organizaciones como el cis controladas por el gobierno.


----------



## Topacio (12 Ene 2022)

No gracias, yo voto a VYP


----------



## Blackmoon (12 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Es inviable tu visión. Imagínate que el partido decide tomar una decisión porque lo ha dicho un científico de los que colaboran. Y luego cada parlamentario decide una cosa diferente. Inviable.
> 
> Por otro lado imagínate un político en un cargo de responsabilidad sin ingresos y en excedencia.
> 
> ...



Es tan inviable que en lo que respecta al poder legislativo está en práctica en Francia desde el comienzo de la quinta republica (circunscripciones de 125.000 habitantes para la Asamblea Nacional, elección uninominal a doble vuelta), en el Reino Unido, en Suiza y en EEUU desde 1787.

Deberías ir allí y decirles que los que les lleva funcionando cientos de años, no es viable, que es una 'visión' o una especie de sueño onírico colectivo...

Ni un céntimo, ni medio del estado destinado al sueldo de políticos. ES EL ORIGEN DE LA CORRUPCIÓN DEL ESTADO DE PARTIDOS. El sueldo debe provenir de aquellos a quien representa. ¿Los partidos en España representan a los electores o al estado de partidos?. Ya el chiste se cuenta sólo.

Son los electores y no el partido quién debe elegir a sus representantes, y son ellos quienes les pagan. Así sí REPRESENTAN a quienes les han votado, por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## luk_87 (12 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Es tan inviable que en lo que respecta al poder legislativo está en práctica en Francia desde el comienzo de la quinta republica (circunscripciones de 125.000 habitantes para la Asamblea Nacional, elección uninominal a doble vuelta), en el Reino Unido, en Suiza y en EEUU desde 1787.
> 
> Deberías ir allí y decirles que los que les lleva funcionando cientos de años, no es viable, que es una 'visión' o una especie de sueño onírico colectivo...
> 
> ...



Me pones como ejemplo eeuu, donde el mayor poder lo tienen solo 2 partidos? Venga ya


----------



## Blackmoon (12 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Me pones como ejemplo eeuu, donde el mayor poder lo tienen solo 2 partidos? Venga ya



No, en EEUU hay muchos partidos. De hecho, estos son los partidos a los que han pertenecido todos los presidentes de EEUU:
Independiente (sin partido) 3
Federalista 1
Demócrata-Republicano 7
Demócrata 23
Whig 4
Republicano 26

Y además que no sabes que cualquier elector, sea o no del partido, puede votar en la elección de candidatos en cada circunscripción electoral. Y al tener circunscripción uninominales es representativo, no como aquí. O te puedes inscribir, presentarte y te eligen de candidato sin pasar por la dirección provincial del partido.

Y a más, tiene división de poderes REAL, no como en esta oligarquía de partidos.

Vamos, que están a años luz de nosotros. Y por eso ha durado tanto esa constitución, hecha en un proceso constituyente REAL, no como aquí.

La primera vez que te enteras de que no tenemos democracia es duro. A mí me pasó y me costó tiempo. Ahora lo tengo claro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Up



Subnormal


----------



## luk_87 (13 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Subnormal



Gracias por el upeo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Gracias por el upeo



Cómeme el rabo, maricón.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Te repites. Ya te dije que no tengo tus gustos.



Venga, al ignore.


----------



## Soberano (13 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> *Nace Fuerza Cívica.*



¿Cuanto os costo montar el proyecto político?


----------



## luk_87 (14 Ene 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> ¿Cuanto os costo montar el proyecto político?



Llevaremos algo más de 500€. Muy poco, hemos controlado al máximo el presupuesto, ya que hasta que activemos el sistema de afiliación web, todo sale del bolsillo de los fundadores.


----------



## luk_87 (14 Ene 2022)

Para gustos colores. Anda que será por partidos.


----------



## Soberano (14 Ene 2022)

luk_87 dijo:


> Llevaremos algo más de 500€. Muy poco, hemos controlado al máximo el presupuesto, ya que hasta que activemos el sistema de afiliación web, todo sale del bolsillo de los fundadores.



Gracias,

Pero registrarlo como grupo político, papeleo legal etc. solo 500€.?

Ya estáis listo para las próximas elecciones?


----------



## luk_87 (14 Ene 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Pero registrarlo como grupo político, papeleo legal etc. solo 500€.?
> 
> Ya estáis listo para las próximas elecciones?



Al hacer todo el trabajo con voluntarios apenas gastamos, el notario de 3 escrituras nos cobró solo una, una suerte!!

de momento hemos gastado en algunos documentos, notario, en la web y alguna otra cosa..

todo el trabajo ha sido voluntario. Asesoramiento legal, pagina web, diseño gráfico etc

mientras no activemos la afiliación web no podemos gastar. Será muy pronto.


----------



## wintermute81 (15 Ene 2022)

Down


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2022)

IDENTITARIOS



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2022)

Partido laocrata. ¿Escisión del PSOE?



megadeth dijo:


> Parece ser que este nuevo partido ha sido creado por sociatas descontentos. De momento, empiezan fuerte. Se han querellado contra Abalos por lo la Delcy. Os dejo una noticia al respecto:
> 
> 
> Quiénes son los Laócratas, el partido que se ha querellado contra Ábalos
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> NUEVO PARTIDO POLITICO DE AYUSO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2022)

Nace Valents, un partido constitucionalista que quiere ser la UPN de Cataluña



El Pionero dijo:


> *Nace Valents, un partido constitucionalista que quiere ser la UPN de Cataluña*
> *Tras el manifiesto por la unidad de los constitucionalistas presentan Valents (Valientes), nueva formación catalana.*
> Pablo Planas (Barcelona)
> 2021-12-20
> ...


----------



## luk_87 (9 Sep 2022)




----------

